# Nouveau Sony Ericsson P990i



## La mouette (10 Octobre 2005)

Sony Ericsson a d&#233;voil&#233; son nouveau Smart Phone...une petite bombe...! 







Quelques caract&#233;ristiques: UMTS, wifi, 2Mpixels avec autofocus, Symbian 9.1 et UIQ 3.0....entre autres..

Liens: photos 

Communiqu&#233; de presse 

Voil&#224;


----------



## iTof (10 Octobre 2005)

je pensais partir sur le K750i ou le Tr&#233;o 650 voire le P910, mais l&#224;, c'est zoli :love: 

P.S.: aux mauvais parleurs, "oui", je prends "enfin" un portable


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Octobre 2005)

Il est beau, tres performant (WIFI, BT, UMTS  ), mais trop gros pour moi.
J'ai eu un P900, il &#233;tait tres bien, mais trop gros dans ma poche, j'ai repris mon 6230i, m&#234;me s'il n'est pas compatible iSync


----------



## Nephou (10 Octobre 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> je pensais partir sur le K750i ou le Tréo 650 voire le P910, mais là, c'est zoli :love:
> 
> P.S.: aux mauvais parleurs, "oui", je prends "enfin" un portable


ben si tu n'es pas pressé : « The phone will start shipping during Q1 of 2006. »

Ils ont dû précipiter l'annonce à cause de fuites


----------



## La mouette (10 Octobre 2005)

Article : Ici


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Octobre 2005)

Le clavier est fixe 

C'est vraiment moins interessant dans ce cas quand m&#234;me...


----------



## La mouette (10 Octobre 2005)

Oui et non...question d'habitude je pense.
Le clavier du P910i est , à mon goût, trop gadget...
Il faudra tester à l'utilisation...

Wait and see


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Octobre 2005)

C'est juste que ca bouffe pas mal d'ecran, compar&#233; au P9XX ou P800...
L'ecran est beaucoup plus petit avec ce clavier...


----------



## La mouette (10 Octobre 2005)

L'écran du P910i fait 208*320 pixels

celui du P990i 240*320....


----------



## La mouette (10 Octobre 2005)

Quelques photos live &#224; la pr&#233;sentation:











et celle-l&#224;?  l'ordi vous dit qqchose ?






Et enfin file de suivi RSS:


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2005)

Un autre lien: www.uiq.com


----------



## vg93179 (11 Octobre 2005)

Vous croyez qu'il sera possible de r&#233;cup&#233;rer toutes les applis et les donn&#233;es hors celles prises par isync (handy safe, mes records au solitaire !) depuis mon P900 sur mon futur 990. M&#234;me si je dois pour cela passer par l'appli de sauvegarde sur PC ? 
Parce que tout r&#233;installer et rerentrer les donn&#233;es de handy safe et autres (et surtout mes records ... o-) ) ca va &#234;tre casse pied...


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2005)

Je pense que oui...

Tu as jusqu'aiu moi de mars .... la dispo pas avant....snif:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## lilimac54 (12 Novembre 2005)

nouveau ou pas ????   (
j'ai rien suivi depuis longtemps

"ce que j'ai vu depuis "

Alors que certains l?avaient appelé le P1000 ou l?Hermione, Sony Ericsson vient d?annoncer son nouveau téléphone 3G, le P990. Ce Smartphone sera le premier à embarquer la version 9.1 du système d?exploitation Symbian.

Equipé d?un appareil photo 2 mégapixels avec autofocus et d?une puce Wi-Fi, il disposera d?un écran tactile et d?un clavier QWERTY ou AZERTY selon les modèles. Il devrait embarquer 80 Mo de mémoire et pourra en accueillir jusqu?à 4 Go grâce aux cartes Memory Stick PRO Duo. Prévu pour le premier trimestre 2006, son prix est encore inconnu pour le moment.


"ben oui il est nouveau" 

Sujet combiné...


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2005)

Et la fonction recherche, c'est nouveau ???


----------



## ReggySan (12 Novembre 2005)

petite question c'est windows mobile dedan ?


----------



## Balooners (12 Novembre 2005)

Non, Symbian 9.1


----------



## ReggySan (12 Novembre 2005)

ce qui veut dire bonne compatibilité avec mac ou aucun rappport ?


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2005)

Il sera un jour  compatible...

Voyons: 

La dernière Maj ( 10.4.3) a rajouté à iSync une dizaine de phones sorti en jusqu'à septembre 2005...
Le P990i va sortir en Mars...si la Màj 10.4.4 sort à Noël, il faudra attendre la 10.4.5 ou la 10.4.6 pour que le P990i soit supporté...à moins que.....les dévellopeurs soient en possession des éléments nécessaires afin d'inclure le SE dans la MàJ 10.4.4...mais j'en doute...


----------



## Mor1 (1 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,


ça va couter combien ce ptit bijou à votre avis.:rose:


----------



## http (1 Décembre 2005)

Dans les 700 euros, hors pack opérateur.

Par contre, pas d'EDGE  Compte tenu de la maigre couverture UMTS, ce sera donc GPRS à 40 kbps dès qu'on se déplacera un peu... 

Quant au web, surfer sur un écran de cette taille  

Pour moi, le couple du moment, et que j'utilise tous les jours: Nokia N90 + Nokia 770


----------



## Mor1 (2 Décembre 2005)

dis donc ça veut dire qu'il ne sera pas plus performant que le 910 i ou le Black bird ? ou bien encore le 6680 de Nokia?
Merde à ce prix là  peut on le comparer à la gamme Qteck.?


----------



## http (2 Décembre 2005)

Les Qtek ont de très mauvaises performances en UMTS ou en EDGE, il est clair que les modules radio ne sont pas le point fort d'HTC, à l'exception notable de l'iPAQ 6515, fabriqué par HTC, mais dont le module radio GSM/GPRS/EDGE provient d'Ericsson.

D'une manière générale, et pour des raisons qui m'échappent totalement, seul Nokia propose aujourd'hui sur le marché une gamme de terminaux à la fois UMTS et EDGE, ce qui est d'une cohérence évidente lorsque l'on veut de la continuité de services en mobilité (la TV Live en est un exemple).
Tous les autres constructeurs font pour la plupart de l'UMTS seule (donc redescente à du simple GPRS en dehors des zones couvertes) ou de l'EDGE seul (pas de visiophonie sur ces terminaux).

Pour ma part, je regarderai éventuellement ailleurs que chez Nokia le jour où d'autres proposeront des terminaux UMTS et EDGE.


----------



## irix2A (11 Janvier 2006)

quelqu'un a testé ce mobil??


----------



## cameleone (12 Janvier 2006)

irix2A a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un a testé ce mobil??



Peu de chances qu'un amateur (même éclairé...) comme toi ou moi ait eu accès à l'appareil, qui n'est pas commercialisé encore.
Cependant, pour assouvir ta curiosité, tu pourras consulter ce pré-test en images, d'un genre un peu... hum... spécial !   

http://www.bengalboy.com/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=316&forum=10

Je viens de le regarder à nouveau à l'instant, il n'y a que le début (et la fin un peu) qui sont "particuliers". A part ça, l'appareil est quand même assez bien analysé. Très tentant tout ça (pas que le téléphone... ) !


----------



## La mouette (6 Février 2006)

Sortie repoussée au deuxième trimestre...

On parle de problèmes de mise au point....


----------



## http (7 Février 2006)

Dommage  

J'ai noté également que de nouvelles fonctionnalités avaient été annoncées dans le communiqué de presse de Sony-Ericsson, avec notamment la possibilité de scanner et convertir une carte de visite "papier" en vCard laquelle vient se ranger directement dans le répertoire du smartphone  

Communiqué de presse Sony-Ericsson

Ca c'est de l'innovation  

Il faut que je commence à remplir le cochon. Vous savez, celui qui a une fente sur le dos et qui est généralement de couleur rose


----------



## dale cooper (7 Juillet 2006)

hello &#224; tous !

le 2&#232;me trimestre (si je ne m'abuse) s'est termin&#233; il y a une semaine...

quelqu'un a du nouveau sur la sortie de ce bijou annonc&#233; ?

merci


----------



## bacman (7 Juillet 2006)

dale cooper a dit:
			
		

> hello à tous !
> 
> le 2ème trimestre (si je ne m'abuse) s'est terminé il y a une semaine...
> 
> ...



il ne sera disponible que vers la mi-aout


----------



## vg93179 (11 Juillet 2006)

quel foutage de tronche cette annonce et cette sortie tant de mois apr&#232;s.... 
Faudrait pas qu'ils s'amusent &#224; repousser au del&#224; du 15 aout, parce que si &#224; cette date il n'est pas en magasin, j'ach&#232;te un nokia, mon P900 &#233;tant tr&#232;s fatigu&#233; !


----------



## n_o_v_a (3 Août 2006)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> quel foutage de tronche cette annonce et cette sortie tant de mois après....
> Faudrait pas qu'ils s'amusent à repousser au delà du 15 aout, parce que si à cette date il n'est pas en magasin, j'achète un nokia, mon P900 étant très fatigué !



Idem que toi, mon v800 me lache carrement lui, et une solution tout en un qui tient dans la poche me serait très utile...

Avez vous du nouveau quant a son éventuelle compatibilité avec OSX? surtout pour les Macbook pro ou non.

Merci.


----------



## La mouette (3 Août 2006)

Alors il sera dispo d'ici à très peu de temps...question de jours..

Mais ne vous réjouissez pas pour la compatibilité Mac .... inexistante ... 

Il faut revoir le soft Apple en profondeur car symbian 9.1 et l'UIQ 3 ne s'entendent pas du tout avec Mac... pour iSync 3.0 ....???


----------



## n_o_v_a (4 Août 2006)

Impossibilit&#233; donc de synchroniser avec iCal ...

Heureusement que l'on poss&#232;de le bluetooth sur nos MAC, car sinon, on pourrait m&#234;me pas envoyer de fichier.

Il font quand m&#234;me chier chez SE ...

Ben il va falloir que je me tappe encore mon ordinateur Win$$$ du bureau pour me synchroniser.


----------



## La mouette (4 Août 2006)

Oui..faudra bien...pour le moment :hein: ( en espérant avec Léopard... )

Pour la dispo, deuxième quinzaine d'Août en France


----------



## MamaCass (4 Août 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,
Je trouve vraiment trop limit&#233; le nombre de tel qu'Isync accepte. C'est tr&#232;s dommage car du coup si on veut une synchro parfaite, il faut acheter un tel compatible Isync, ce qui restreint beaucoup et ne laisse pas trop de choix dans les diff&#233;rentes marques. Moi ca m'embete tout ca, devoir choisir son portable en fonction d'Isync...........

En fait ca m'enerve, c'est tellement pratique la synchro..........;
Que fait Apple ????


----------



## La mouette (4 Août 2006)

C'est embêtant ...mais soyons réaliste...

La liste des tél. compatibles iSync représente le 80% environs des tél. vendu sur le marché...hormis Samsung qui brille par son absence...

La liste est remise à jour en fonction des màj de l'OSX..ce qui vu la frénésie d'annonces et de sorties des constructeurs de mobiles et quasi impossible à suivre..

De plus si Apple a en la tête de sortir un iPhone, il ne va pas trop se presser pour mettre à jour son listing...on connaît Apple, ils ont un politique de fidélisation de la clientèle par "contrainte" ( ex .Mac, l'OS, etc ...) ..

En ce qui concerne les téléphones sous Symbian je pense qu'il faudra attendre Léopard pour pouvoir les utiliser pleinement sous OSX ...


----------



## n_o_v_a (4 Août 2006)

Entierrement d'accord avec toi.

Mais croyez vous que si apple se d&#233;cide a sortir un iPhone, il sera aussi performant que le P990i qui embarque quand m&#234;me la 3G, la visio, la norme GPRS (normal pour un tel) et le WiFi, le out avec un &#233;cran pas trop mal et avec un stylet.

Pour ma part, il FAUT absolument une MAJ d'iSync.

Alors, Steve, d&#233;conne pas.


----------



## MamaCass (4 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est embêtant ...mais soyons réaliste...
> 
> La liste des tél. compatibles iSync représente le 80% environs des tél. vendu sur le marché...hormis Samsung qui brille par son absence...
> 
> ...



Merci La mouette pour ses précisions. Et tu as mis le doigt sur le marque que je souhaite acheter à savoir un samsung (V500) mais qui reste cher encore même en renouvellement 15000 points carrés rouges. Et j'hésite encore plus à cause de l'incompatibilité..........

Y'a un sony V600, je crois mais il n'est à clapet, vraiment dommage......


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2006)

Bon ben je me suis dis, un phone c'est fait pour appeler donc j'ai pris en renouvellement 19 euros, le samsung Z140, le V500 &#233;tait &#224; 129 euros "trop cher pour mes moyens" donc le Z140 va pas tarder &#224; arriver, ce soir peut &#234;tre. 

Au fait hier &#224; la Keynote, ils ont parl&#233; de Iphone ? Je crois pas mais j'ai pas encore vu la retransmission.


----------



## La mouette (8 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Au fait hier à la Keynote, ils ont parlé de Iphone ? Je crois pas mais j'ai pas encore vu la retransmission.



Non, hier c'était MacPro et Léopard


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2006)

Yes, j'ai vu &#231;a hier soir mais comme j'ai pas vu l'int&#233;gralit&#233;........ je voulais &#234;tre s&#251;re, that's all


----------



## vg93179 (17 Août 2006)

Re-salut. 
On est au del&#224; du 15 aout... je fais quoi je remplace mon P900 par un nokia ? 
D'autant que je n'avais pas du tout, mais pas du tout envisag&#233; que le P990 n'&#233;tait pas synchronisable... avec 0S X
Vous pensez qu'on peut tout de m&#234;me envoy&#233; le carnet d'adresse en Vcard ? 
Parce que pour moi c'est LE crit&#232;re minimum ! Mon carnet d'adresse &#233;tant la principale raison de l'achat du P900 (&#224; l'&#233;poque peu &#233;taient illimit&#233; comme lui)


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

Oui tu pourras le faire via Vcard.

Par contre le délai ...:mouais: 

Le nord de l'Europe les a reçu, le Moyen Orient, l'Extrême Orient aussi..mais pas encore la France ou la Suisse ...


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

Prévu pour entre le 29 et le 30 Août en Suisse:

au prix de 899 francs Suisse


----------



## n_o_v_a (18 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pr&#233;vu pour entre le 29 et le 30 Ao&#251;t en Suisse:
> 
> au prix de 899 francs Suisse




Oui en FRANCE certainement les m&#234;me dates.

A noter une dispo imm&#233;diate chez expansys pour 900&#8364; mais que en QWERTY

Pour ma part, je me le suis achet&#233; via Planete discount, pour 666,90&#8364; TTC port compris.

Vivement la mise &#224; jour de iSync qui sera appr&#233;ciable, lorsqu'il sera sorti.

Si il sort un jour...


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)

Commandé aussi..

Mais avec option, parce que s'ils repoussent encore..je laisse tomber..je regarderais du côté d'un Palm ..


----------



## Niaki (20 Août 2006)

j'ai opté pour un Qtek S200, malgré l'absence de clavier réel et 3G ... contrarement au P990i


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

Et en plus il est tout aussi incompatible avec OSX ..à moins que je ne me trompe ...


----------



## n_o_v_a (20 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus il est tout aussi incompatible avec OSX ..à moins que je ne me trompe ...



vrai, seulement on peut esperer voir le P990i dans iSync (prochainement), alors que les SPV jamais.


----------



## vg93179 (30 Août 2006)

Bient&#244;t septembre.... pas de P990 en vue   ?


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

Si il est dispo. en Suisse, en France ( certaines FNAC) en Belgique...mais en quantité limitée.

Je reçois le mien demain


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

Il est arrivé en Suisse:












Voilà il est en charge, je vous donnerais mes impressions plus tard


----------



## dale cooper (30 Août 2006)

avec quel clavier ?
&#224; quel prix ?

dis nous vite tout !!!


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

Clavier QWERTZ

Au prix de 814 frs Suisse ( sans abonnement)


----------



## n_o_v_a (30 Août 2006)

Félicitation pour ton achat.

Vivement que j'ai le miens.


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

Ce mobile est vraiment génial.

WiFi parfait pour relever ses mail , flux RSS et toutes les infos du net sans utiliser son forfait.
UMTS, visio ...
APN 2 mio de pixel avec auto focus..de très bonne qualité..
etc ...

Il est très bien ( j'ose pas dire parfait) , il manque juste la compatibilité avec iSync


----------



## dale cooper (30 Août 2006)

je t'envie...
vivement une dispo &#224; prix abordable en AZERTY...


----------



## vg93179 (30 Août 2006)

tu disais certaines Fnac ? En France  ?


----------



## n_o_v_a (31 Août 2006)

Je l'ai commandé chez Planete Discount pour 666,90 livraison comprise.

Il existe bien la version AZERTY et la version QWERTY, à vous de choisir lors de la commande. 

Pour la version AZERTY, livraison au max le 14 septembre 2006.

Une bonne quizaine encore.


----------



## DomDom1973 (6 Septembre 2006)

vg93179 a dit:


> Re-salut.
> On est au del&#224; du 15 aout... je fais quoi je remplace mon P900 par un nokia ?
> D'autant que je n'avais pas du tout, mais pas du tout envisag&#233; que le P990 n'&#233;tait pas synchronisable... avec 0S X
> Vous pensez qu'on peut tout de m&#234;me envoy&#233; le carnet d'adresse en Vcard ?
> Parce que pour moi c'est LE crit&#232;re minimum ! Mon carnet d'adresse &#233;tant la principale raison de l'achat du P900 (&#224; l'&#233;poque peu &#233;taient illimit&#233; comme lui)


salut
effectivement on ne peut pas synchroniser le P990 avec isync. mais on peut envoyer le carnet d'adresse par vcard, ca marche je l ai fait. avant j avais un nokia E61, et il est synchronisable avec isync moyennant un plugin, ca marche super bien


----------



## dale cooper (6 Septembre 2006)

j'ai jamais fait "envoyer le carnet le carnet d'adrese par vcard"
j'imagine, que la 1&#232;re fois sera compl&#232;te, et qu'ensuite...
je devrais manuellement mettre ds mon carnet ce que j'aurai rentr&#233; ds mon phone la journ&#233;e, et mettre ds mon mon phone ce que j'aurai rentr&#233; ds mon ordi qd je bosse...
pas fun comme manip...

d&#233;cevant ! isn't it ?...


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2006)

Il faut s'armer de patience .. 

:mouais:


----------



## DomDom1973 (6 Septembre 2006)

dale cooper a dit:


> j'ai jamais fait "envoyer le carnet le carnet d'adrese par vcard"
> j'imagine, que la 1&#232;re fois sera compl&#232;te, et qu'ensuite...
> je devrais manuellement mettre ds mon carnet ce que j'aurai rentr&#233; ds mon phone la journ&#233;e, et mettre ds mon mon phone ce que j'aurai rentr&#233; ds mon ordi qd je bosse...
> pas fun comme manip...
> ...


depuis le carnet d adresse tu fais la liaison bluetooth (clique sur symbole bluetooth) et tu s&#233;l&#233;ctionne toutes les fiches et tu fais le menu "fiche" et envoyer ces fiches et ca marche


----------



## DomDom1973 (6 Septembre 2006)

un truc sympa pour contrôler votre mac (itunes, powerpoint etc) depuis le P990

http://www.salling.com/Clicker/mac/

bonne soirée


----------



## vg93179 (7 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il faut s'armer de patience ..
> 
> :mouais:



A force de patience, le P990 sera synchronisable à sa sortie... en 2010.


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

10.4.8 arrive 1er espoir
Léopard après 2ème espoir 

C'est pas génial, mais c'est tout ce qu'il y a en stock :hein:


----------



## The Dude 69 (8 Septembre 2006)

Bjr à tous,
J'ai vu hier que sur le site orange il commancait à parler du P990i dans les renouvellements de mobile, toutefois aucune date de disponibilité ni aucun prix n'est renseigné, à suivre.



http://mobile.orange.fr/0/visiteur/PV?PS=EXTOVOCHGMOB&TOP=O


----------



## n_o_v_a (9 Septembre 2006)

The Dude 69 a dit:


> Bjr à tous,
> J'ai vu hier que sur le site orange il commancait à parler du P990i dans les renouvellements de mobile, toutefois aucune date de disponibilité ni aucun prix n'est renseigné, à suivre.
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, dans deux mois.

Sinon, le mien je l'attend la semaine qui arrive.


----------



## The Dude 69 (11 Septembre 2006)

Salut,
Comment sais-tu que c'est dans 2 mois, combien as-tu payé le tien et où l'as-tu acheté?


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (11 Septembre 2006)

The Dude 69 a dit:


> Salut,
> Comment sais-tu que c'est dans 2 mois, combien as-tu payé le tien et où l'as-tu acheté?



t'es de la police ? :rateau:


----------



## vg93179 (12 Septembre 2006)

The Dude 69 a dit:


> Salut,
> Comment sais-tu que c'est dans 2 mois, combien as-tu payé le tien et où l'as-tu acheté?



Je sais pas pour l'info des deux mois de délai, mais pour le reste...



			
				n_o_v_a a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai commandé chez Planete Discount pour 666,90 livraison comprise.
> 
> Il existe bien la version AZERTY et la version QWERTY, à vous de choisir lors de la commande.
> 
> ...


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2006)

Une alternative pour P990i

Gratuit..

https://zyb.com/


----------



## n_o_v_a (12 Septembre 2006)

vg93179 a dit:


> Je sais pas pour l'info des deux mois de délai, mais pour le reste...



Voilà.


----------



## yan73 (14 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Une alternative pour P990i
> 
> Gratuit..
> 
> https://zyb.com/



Salut La Mouette

pourrais tu détailler un poil l'utilité de ZYB avant que l'on s'inscrive dessus en laissant notre n° de Tel mobile ??

En gros une syncro du P990, mais de quelle manière?


Merci

@+


----------



## Lepeer (17 Septembre 2006)

Personne n'a une solution pour synchroniser le P990i avec .mac?
Il me semblait avoir lu qqpart que quelqu'un y arrivait... mais j'ai perdu le lien...


----------



## bast17 (17 Septembre 2006)

Pas mal !!!!


----------



## gsm2007 (20 Septembre 2006)

*****************************************************

Salut bienvenu sur MacG&#233; 

Les petites annonces sont l&#224; pour les ventes


----------



## vg93179 (24 Septembre 2006)

A votre avis, d'ici combien de temps verra t'on un P990i &#224; la FNAC, parce que ca commence &#224; durer un peu cette affaire ...


----------



## La mouette (24 Septembre 2006)

J'ai lu sur différents forum qu'il était prévu pour le 11 Octobre 2006


----------



## vg93179 (25 Septembre 2006)

11 octobre 2007 si ca continue...


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2006)

Tu as la solution de l'importation.
En Suisse il est dispo en masse, depuis presque un mois.
C'est SE France qui pose problème.


----------



## The Dude 69 (28 Septembre 2006)

Il est enfin arrivé........
J'ai reçu aujourd'hui le catalogue de la Fnac du mois d'octobre pour les adhérents, et il est présent dedans avec un exemple de prix pour un abonnement de 3heures à Fnac Mobiles de Orange il serait à 369.
Par contre j'ai contrôlé sur le site de la Fnac et il n'apparait pas encore.


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2006)

Oui ils parlent du 15 Octobre à présent


----------



## http (1 Octobre 2006)

yan73 a dit:


> Salut La Mouette
> 
> pourrais tu détailler un poil l'utilité de ZYB avant que l'on s'inscrive dessus en laissant notre n° de Tel mobile ??
> 
> ...



J'ai utilisé Zyb pendant une bonne semaine, et honnêtement, ils ont raison d'indiquer Beta sur le site: c'est une calamité, et cela fout encore plus le bazar dans les contacts ! Lorsqu'on synchronise over GPRS ou UMTS avec le P990i, on se retrouve à la fin avec des contacts en double 
Du coup, il faut se taper les contacts un par un pour tenter de remettre de l'ordre: des champs ont disparu dans certaines fiches, des anomalies apparaissent dans Zyb, du coup on perd un temps fou à tout contrôler après une synchro sur Zyb et sur le P990i, bref... c'est la cata complète cette solution :hein:


----------



## Lepeer (2 Octobre 2006)

Je profite de cette discussion pour poser ma b&#234;te question:
Puisque je suis sur MacBook Pro, je boote sous bootcamp et je peux synchroniser mon P990 avec Outlook sous XP.

Soit. Mais comment synchroniser cet Outlook sous XP avec iCal et Carnet d'adresses?

J'avais pens&#233; faire &#231;a avec mon iPod. &#199;a marcherait? Comment?
Sinon, il me reste la solution de le faire avec mon vieux P910...

Ceci para&#238;t-il &#234;tre une piste?

A moins que quelqu'un ait la super solution pour synchroniser Outlook XP avec .Mac...


----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2006)

ça ne fonctionnera pas, car tu dois rebooter pour changer d'OS.

Peut-être avec parralèls ?


----------



## Lepeer (2 Octobre 2006)

L'idée n'est pas de le faire en même temps, mais synchroniser Mac/iPod ou P910, pui syncho PC/iPod ou P910, puis synchro PC/P990, puis l'inverse...


----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2006)

C'est bien compliqué tout ça.
La synchronisation du P910i est gérée par iSync...
Le P990i non.

Tu synchronises le P910i avec le Mac et ensuite Outlook. et ensuite le P990i avec Outlook...


----------



## Lepeer (2 Octobre 2006)

Il me semble que c'est ce je disais, non? 
Et puis dans l'autre sens, pour que les éventuelles modifs apportées sur 990 apparaissent sur iCal/Carnet d'adresses...
Mais bon, je me suis sans doute exprimé de manière un peu confuse.

Et à ton avis, ça marcherait avec un iPod aussi?


----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2006)

Lepeer a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est ce je disais, non?
> Et puis dans l'autre sens, pour que les éventuelles modifs apportées sur 990 apparaissent sur iCal/Carnet d'adresses...
> Mais bon, je me suis sans doute exprimé de manière un peu confuse.
> 
> Et à ton avis, ça marcherait avec un iPod aussi?



C'est moi qui me suis mal exprimé..en fait je me faisait un résumé écrit  

Avec l'iPod oui cela doit être faisable ... bien qu'après toutes ces manipulations, tu auras ton agenda bien en mémoire, à force de tout vérifier ...


----------



## Lepeer (2 Octobre 2006)

C'est sans doute ça la solution!

Je vais apprendre mon agenda par coeur! 
Ça sera plus dur pour les contacts, mais au moins je me prémunirai de la maladie d'Alzeimher...


----------



## http (4 Octobre 2006)

Hello,

Je me pose une question dans la continuité des questions diverses de synchronisation du P990i avec Mac OS X en général, et iSync en particulier.
J'ai un Powerbook G4 17" de novembre 2005 avec 1 Go de RAM et surtout Virtual PC 7, sur lequel j'ai installé un Win XP Pro.
Avant de tenter une expérience malheureuse, je me demandais s'il était possible d'installer la Sony Ericsson PC Suite sous VPC 7 ? Aurais-je ensuite une synchro USB avec le P990i et Outlook 2002 par exemple, le tout sous Win XP Pro sous VPC 7 sous Mac OS X ?  

Même question d'ailleurs concernant SEUS, le soft de mise-à-jour des smartphones Sony-Ericsson. Parce que deux choses me saoûlent en ce moment:
- ne pas pouvoir synchroniser mon P990i avec mon Powerbook
- ne pas pouvoir synchroniser mon P990i au bureau (les machines sont sous XP SP1, et le SP2 est obligatoire pour la PC Suite de Sony-Ericsson  )
- être obligé de garder un PC à côté de moi pour les mises à jour du P990i  

Merci par avance pour vos avis... avisés


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2006)

Je n'ai jamais essayer VPC 7...

SEUS va te dire très rapidement si c'est compatible ou pas.

Pour le reste tu ne risques pas grand chose à essayer.


----------



## http (4 Octobre 2006)

Bon ben zou ! Je file voir si ça fonctionne. Ca va prendre du temps, parce que VPC 7, même avec 1 Go de RAM installé sur le PB, ça rame grave.
Je reviens ici raconter mon aventure


----------



## Lepeer (4 Octobre 2006)

A mon avis, ça va marcher, mais c'est parti pour des heures...


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2006)

Bonne chance ..

Je trouve lamentable que SE n'adapte pas son SEUS à OSX ..

De toute façon SE est souvent lamentable en ce moment....


----------



## http (4 Octobre 2006)

Oui, je suis bien d'accord avec toi La Mouette.
Compte-tenu de la similitude &#233;vidente dans la segmentation marketing clients entre Apple et Sony, je trouve moi aussi incompr&#233;hensible que ces deux logiciels centraux que sont PC Suite et SEUS ne soient pas d'office propos&#233;s sous OS X.
Mais Sony accumule les rateaux depuis pas mal de temps d&#233;j&#224;: loupage complet du virage de la musique num&#233;rique au profit d'Apple, parts de march&#233; sur les &#233;crans plats taill&#233;es en br&#232;che par Sharp et Toshiba (notamment au Japon), PSP feu de paille dont personne ne parle plus, PS3 qui n'en finit pas d'arriver, batteries d&#233;fectueuses fournies aux clients constructeurs et n&#233;cessitant des rappels massifs pour un coup d&#233;passant les dizaines de millions de dollars, etc... Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion ? :mouais: 
Je reste attach&#233; &#224; la marque Sony-Ericsson et suis globalement content de mon P990i, mais le reste est rageant...

Pour en revenir &#224; mon test, j'ai laiss&#233; tomber apr&#232;s l'installation de SEUS. Ca rame &#224; mort, et m&#234;me en ayant activ&#233; l'USB sous VPC7, le P990i est d&#233;tect&#233; par VPC7, mais pas par SEUS.
Je n'ai donc pas poursuivi avec la PC Suite  :hein:


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2006)

C'est dommage ..au moins tu as essayé ...


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

iCal to P990i


----------



## http (17 Octobre 2006)

Merci  
C'est toujours mieux que rien en attendant LA solution :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

On a iCal et Carnet d'adresse ...  

C'est pas parfait mais on avance


----------



## http (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est dommage ..au moins tu as essayé ...



J'ai réglé la question: j'ai un Mac mini Intel Core Duo @1.83 GHz en commande avec 1 Go de RAM. Ca devrait arriver mardi prochain selon les prévisions Apple.
J'installerai via Bootcamp un XP SP2 juste pour checker les updates de firmware P990i et mettre à jour le cas échéant  

Pour accueillir le nouveau venu comme il se doit, j'ai acheté cet après-midi un clavier Apple bluetooth et une Mighty Mouse bluetooth elle aussi


----------



## MamaCass (17 Octobre 2006)

Au fait, est ce que le clavier apple BT consomme beaucoup ?


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

C'est pas le bon forum pour parler de ça


----------



## vg93179 (23 Octobre 2006)

Et donc, alors, c'est cool d'avoir la solution pour synchro ical et carnet d'adresse, mais j'aimerais surtout un P990 !!!


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

La c'est un double probl&#232;me, propre &#224; la France:

- Les d&#233;cideurs de SE France ont d&#233;clar&#233; qu'ils ne le mettraient en vente que lorsque le soft serait parfait, sans bug...la bonne blague ..

Si tu veux un P990i, rien ne t'emp&#234;che de le prendre en version FR/NL, c'est &#224; dire Benelux. Aucun soucis et tu as aussi la derni&#232;re version R7 sur ces mobiles ...


----------



## vg93179 (23 Octobre 2006)

oui, mais je voulais le payer en 20 fois &#224; la FNAC, parce que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; achet&#233; un macbook pour ma femme, donc bon...


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2006)

Les versions FR/FR commencent a être livrées...


----------



## padaouane (27 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous
je voudrais faire l'acquisition d'un P990i et je dispose d'un MacBook. Je suis médecin et je compte prendre mes rendez-vous sur mon P99O puis de les synchroniser sur mon MacBook. Est-ce possible? Si non existe -t-il un autre PDA téléphone du même gabarit qui est compatible


----------



## http (27 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Si tu lis nombre de messages de ce thread, tu comprendras qu'hélas, tant qu'iSync ne supporte pas le P990i, les synchros en tout genre relève de la haute voltige, tenant plus du bidouillage que de la productivité efficace, surtout s'il s'agit de gérer les rendez-vous que tu vas prendre avec tes patients  

J'oserais presque un "patient va avec patience", mais elle est quand même moyenne :love: 
De la patience, il va en falloir...Attendre un 10.4.9 ou carrément Léopard (et faire un bruler un cierge à l'église la plus proche de ton cabinet).

Si tu as un Macbook, tu peux envisager d'installer Bootcamp et XP SP2, puis utiliser la PC Suite Sony-Ericsson, mais quelle galère quand même qu'il faille rebooter juste pour synchroniser ton PIM :mouais: :hein: 

En attendant qu'iSync gère proprement le P990i, j'utilise les fonctions de sauvegarde du répertoire et de l'agenda pour faire des backups réguliers sur ma MS Duo Pro. En cas de pépin, je peux restaurer rapidement mes contacts, même si je n'ai pas l'un des mes Mac sous la main.


----------



## vg93179 (28 Octobre 2006)

Le P990i est dispo sur fnac.com, mais pas en magasin &#224; Paris visiblement... 
allez, un petit effort, que je puisse cramer mes 37000 points SFR et obtenir un bon prix pour remplacer mon P900.


----------



## olidev (28 Octobre 2006)

Il m'intéresse bien aussi ce smartphone, si on fait un export vcf du carnet d'adresse, est-ce que le téléphone gère les photos des contacts ?


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2006)

Non cela ne fonctionne pas avec la photo du contact, le reste oui ...

Le format doit de plus &#234;tre en 2.1


----------



## whereismymind (28 Octobre 2006)

Le produit est dispo en FNAC (grosse FNAC Paris style Saint Lazare) mais non r&#233;servable sur le net. (pour retrait en magasin ensuite)


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2006)

Hier il en restait 5..

Mieux vaut téléphoner avant..


----------



## Lepeer (28 Octobre 2006)

Les rdv s'envoient facilement du P990 &#224; iCal via Bluetooth. Si &#231;a ne doit aller que dans ce sens l&#224;, c'est ais&#233;...


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2006)

Et inversement via le soft  qui est posté dans ce fil ..


----------



## facto11 (29 Octobre 2006)

Merci la Mouettre de m'avoir ré-orienté vers ce lien, j'suis unp eu une bille en informatique. J'ai acheté un P990i mercredi et j'ai passé du temps au tél avec mac, la fnac et Sony Ericson qui me disent tous que pour le moment je ne peux pas synchroniser avec mon mac (la version 2,3 isync ne prend pas en charge le P990i). J'avais un Tréo 600 avec dans les 700 contacts et c'est surtout ceux là que je voudrais récupérer... Alors si qqu'un a une solution ???? je suis preneur, Merci


----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2006)

Il n'y a pas de solution dans l'immédiat au sujet d'iSync.

Que des solutions au cas par cas ..iCal et Carnet d'adresses


----------



## facto11 (30 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, comment faire pour le carnet d'adresse ???? et aussi Ical ????


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (30 Octobre 2006)

facto11 a dit:


> Bonjour, comment faire pour le carnet d'adresse ???? et aussi Ical ????



deja tu lis tout le post 

6 pages, ca devrait aller....


----------



## olidev (31 Octobre 2006)

J'ai finalement opté pour le P990i (après un treo 650) que je découvre et j'en suis très satisfait pour le moment.

Je voudrais juste savoir comment il est possible de se connecter automatiquement sur un réseau wifi après configuration, actuellement je suis obligé de refaire une détection et un connexion manuelle à chaque fois. Je voudrais enregistrer mes points wifi favoris et qu'il se connecte automatiquement dès que possible. Est-ce faisable ?

Autre point, comment savoir de quelle manière on se connecte ? Par moment je suis connexté sur le web mais je sais pas s'il utilise le wifi ou le GPRS.

Rem: j'ai créé un "Groupe Internet" avec le wifi en priorité 1

Quelqu'un a déjà essayé GcalSync ? (synchronisation Google Calendar)  pour ma part  je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner.


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2006)

La connexion automatique n'est pas possible tel quel, mais les paramètres de connexion de spot favoris s'enregistrent dans le gestionnaire de connexions. 
Ce dernier permet également de vérifier le mode de connexion à internet. Par WiFi ou autres.

L'activation passive du WiFi se fait dans l'onglet WLAN ..passif car l'icône est "grisée" ce qui signifie qu'il n'y a pas d'accès au WiFi. L'icône active signifiant un activation de l'utilisation de cette fonction.


----------



## dale cooper (1 Novembre 2006)

l'un de vous saurait-il me dire si ce bel appareil est "GPSable" ?
en gros, peut-on y installer un logiciel GPS, existe-t'il un support voiture ?...

merci d'avance.


----------



## La mouette (1 Novembre 2006)

> Apr&#232;s quelques recherches, j'ai rassembl&#233; tout ce que j'ai trouv&#233; sur les softs et kits GPS sous tout OS symbian qui pourrait ou sera compatible avec le P990
> 
> Navicore Personal 2006/1
> Dispo &#224; la rentr&#233;e. Apparement un kit compatible Symbian S60 3rd edition, S80, UIQ, S60.
> ...



Sources: Planate-SE


----------



## mafer (6 Novembre 2006)

et bien moi je n'arrive pas à le connecter avec isync, comment faire 




La mouette a dit:


> Sony Ericsson a dévoilé son nouveau Smart Phone...une petite bombe...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Novembre 2006)

Hannibal_Lecteur a dit:


> deja tu lis tout le post
> 
> 6 pages, ca devrait aller....





mafer a dit:


> et bien moi je n'arrive pas à le connecter avec isync, comment faire



Je n'ai rien d'autres à ajouter


----------



## La mouette (7 Novembre 2006)

Il y a un soft pour iCal ( voir ci-dessus)
Et le carnet d'adresses peut être importé.


----------



## mafer (7 Novembre 2006)

Bon, grâce à vous, j'ai pu relier ical, mais c'est pas la grande joie, on ne peut pas aller du téléphone à l'ordi...
Pour le carnet d'adresses, que préconisez vous chers amis ?

Et à votre avis, elle va sortir cette nouvelle version Isync et SE car ça me donne presque envie de rendre mon 990i ?


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (7 Novembre 2006)

y a eu un arrivage de boulets en duo-pack avec les p990 ???
deja, on n'est pas amis... 


ensuite si tu prends 5mn de ton precieux temps pour lire tout le post, comme tout le monde, tu auras ta reponse.

C'est quand meme pas compliqu&#233;. On se demande comment des but&#233;s pareils arrivent &#224; passer un simple coup de fil avec un p990 tiens.


----------



## vg93179 (7 Novembre 2006)

Hannibal_Lecteur a dit:


> y a eu un arrivage de boulets en duo-pack avec les p990 ???
> C'est quand meme pas compliqué. On se demande comment des butés pareils arrivent à passer un simple coup de fil avec un p990 tiens.



C'est que le P990 est d'une conception des plus accessible. 
Une nouvelle info, donc  : à conseiller aux vieux et aux boulets


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2006)

Si on en revenait au P990i


----------



## vg93179 (10 Novembre 2006)

Oui, et en y revenant, je suis la proie de doutes... 
Je dois aller acheter mon P990 aujourd'hui, et je me demande si je fais bien. 
Mon P900 me sert principalement pour son interface et si je suis honn&#234;te, j'utilise &#224; 90% les contacts et l'agenda, et assez peu le reste. 
Je pensais il y a des mois que le temps (et il fut long) que le P990 sorte, isync serait au niveau. Mais non... 
Alors le sera t'il un jour, ou SE va abandonner Mac os... (ou le contraire pour cause d'iphone ou autre..)
Apr&#232;s tout, les versions pr&#233;c&#233;dentes de symbian &#233;taient tout de suite compatibles, et on ne peut pas dire qu'apple ou sony n'aient pas eu le temps de voir venir ...
Bref, et si il n'&#233;taient jamais synchronisables ? Bah je crois que je l'acheterais pas. 
Donc sacr&#233; pari, j'y vais j'y vais pas (vite, j'ai un rdv &#224; 14H30)


----------



## vg93179 (11 Novembre 2006)

Trop tard, je l'ai achet&#233;...


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2006)

Félicitations.

Il manque certes la totale compatibilité avec iSync , mais c'est un outil complet.
Et comme j'ai dis plus haut, il semble que SE travail sur une solution pour les Mac User. Mais c'est une rumeur... donc à vérifier.


----------



## vg93179 (11 Novembre 2006)

j'ai import&#233; mes contacts en 2.1 ... sans les images... 

Pour le reste, je le trouve plus difficile d'acces au premier abord. J'ai mis des mn &#224; retrouver comment changer de sonnerie, tout simplement parce que c'est dans p&#233;riph&#233;riques par exemple. 
Mais l'espace raccourci est bien pens&#233; !
Pour le reste, j'ai quand m&#234;me fait planter plusieurs applis avec de gros fichiers, quelques images ne s'ouvrent pas (elles s'ouvraient sur le P900 pourtant) et j'ai eu droit &#224; mon red&#233;marrage pour meilleur fonctionnement. 
Je confirme, c'est toujours symbian dessus !


----------



## vg93179 (11 Novembre 2006)

Au passage, vous arrivez &#224; connecter le p990 sur une borne airport express, prot&#233;g&#233;e par un mot de passe WPA personnel ? 
PArce que moi non...


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2006)

Essaie avec ça: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3959138&postcount=11

Sinon j'ai aussi de la peine. J'ai enlevé  WEP/WPA pour passer par MAC


----------



## vg93179 (11 Novembre 2006)

du coup tu rentres les adresses mac de tes &#233;quipements pour ta borne sans cl&#233;  ? 

Merci pour le petit log, je vais essayer avec ca, sinon je ferai comme toi;


----------



## http (11 Novembre 2006)

Attention quand même aux réseaux qui ne tournent qu'avec le filtrage d'adresses Mac comme "sécurité": tout ce que l'on génère en trafic sur un ordinateur portable passe en clair et est "interceptable" par n'importe qui: connexion sur son compte bancaire, etc...


----------



## olidev (12 Novembre 2006)

Pour le calendrier des solutions commencent &#224; arriver.

Personnellement, j'ai opt&#233; pour Google Calendar et je synchronise le P990i au moyen de GCalSync, de plus, la synchronisation bidirectionnelle entre GCalendar et iCal sera possible prochainement via SpanningSync. 

*Rem:* J'ai finalement trouv&#233; mon probl&#232;me avec GCalSync, il faut d&#233;sactiver "upload", car il y a un bug dans cette version avec le P990i, esp&#233;rons que la prochaine version corrige ce probl&#232;me.


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2006)

Merci


----------



## vg93179 (12 Novembre 2006)

J'ai trouv&#233; hier soir pourquoi je n'arrivais pas &#224; me connecter &#224; ma borne en WPA. C'est parce que mon r&#233;seau est configur&#233; en 802.11g, et que le P990 est en b (ce qui d'ailleurs est compl&#232;tement idiot...). J'ai donc modifi&#233; mon r&#233;seau en b+g, et tout va bien... 

Il est bien cet appareil, vraiment dommage ces probl&#232;mes de synchro...


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2006)

Même avis que toi.

J'ai le secret espoir que Leopard résoudra le problème


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2006)

Un espoir pour Leopard:

http://www.apple.com/server/macosx/leopard/podcastproducer.html

Comme cette nouveaut&#233; sera dans 10.5 peut-&#234;tre que iSync supportera aussi les nouveaux Symbian 9.1 et UIQ 3.0


----------



## mafer (13 Novembre 2006)

Ok je crois que j'ai compris pour le carnet d'adresse on fait un export au format vcards qu'on envoie par Bluetooth, seulement là maintenant quand je lis le message sur le P990 j'ai un message d'erreur 

"Ce fichier ne peut pas être utilisé car il est endommagé"

   

Pour le reste P990Ical fonctionne très bien pas de souci


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Un espoir pour Leopard:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/server/macosx/leopard/podcastproducer.html
> 
> Comme cette nouveauté sera dans 10.5 peut-être que iSync supportera aussi les nouveaux Symbian 9.1 et UIQ 3.0



Je ne vois pas le rapport avec iSync et Symbian? 

Sur ton lien, ils parlent de podcast...


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2006)

Tu as raison, mais il y a des nouveautés au niveau de la 3G, ce qui voudrait dire qu'il y aura aussi du changement pour le reste et pas seulement les podcast ..

C'est pas clair je sais ... :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Novembre 2006)

C'est pas clair, c'est vrai  
Mais merci pour les &#233;claircissements


----------



## mafer (13 Novembre 2006)

ça y est j'ai compris il faut exporter en vCards 2.1 et non pas en 3.0 comme par défaut sur Carnet d'adresse

Merci quand même à bientôt


----------



## vg93179 (13 Novembre 2006)

mafer a dit:


> ça y est j'ai compris il faut exporter en vCards 2.1 et non pas en 3.0 comme par défaut sur Carnet d'adresse
> 
> Merci quand même à bientôt



pas "quand même"  : c'est marqué à deux reprises dans les posts....


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2006)

C'est le résultat qui compte ..


----------



## vg93179 (13 Novembre 2006)

t'as arr&#234;t&#233; de fumer la mouette  ? bravo, moi, ca fait 11 mois. 

Est ce que vous avez tous des pb d'autonomie ? Parce que moi, mon P990 se d&#233;charge &#224; vitesse grand V (aujourd'hui, il a tenu 10 heures, avec wifi et BT allum&#233;s...)
Qqun avec qui je bosse me dit qu'au d&#233;but, elle aussi avait des pb de charge, mais que ca va mieux maintenant (elle a une version qwerty)...


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2006)

C'est l'UMTS qui consomme le plus ...


----------



## vg93179 (13 Novembre 2006)

Bah l&#224; ou je suis la journ&#233;e, y a pas d'umts


----------



## dom simonin (18 Novembre 2006)

Hannibal_Lecteur a dit:


> deja tu lis tout le post
> 
> 6 pages, ca devrait aller....



désolé je trouve pas le post ? il est ou?

merci


----------



## La mouette (19 Novembre 2006)

iCal:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4013799&postcount=99

Carnet d'adresse vCard en 2.1


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2006)

ET maintenant du téléphone vers iCal

http://www.girard.li/thierry/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=45&Itemid=39


----------



## ggna (23 Novembre 2006)

Tout à fait utilisable...sauf que c'est limité aux deux années à venir à partir de la date de travail.

Si l'on veut récupérer un historique bien antérieur comment faire (changer la date système ne marche pas...!!)

Une idée ??http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/icons/icon9.gif


----------



## vg93179 (24 Novembre 2006)

J'ai tent&#233; une recherche pour me renseigner sur comment utiliser mon P990 comme modem 3G... Quel script faut il renseigner pour SFR? 

Merci !


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2006)

Script 3G ( avec 3G activée bien entendu) là:

http://www.taniwha.org.uk/


----------



## picsoufr2000 (24 Novembre 2006)

Il n'y a pas d'Etuis pour le P99Ii ?


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2006)

Pleins: par exemple

Sinon sur Google tu fais: étuis P990i ...


----------



## vg93179 (24 Novembre 2006)

merci la mouette, ca marche pour le script. 

Pour les &#233;tuis, je suis all&#233; voir sur ebay un &#233;tui que l'on m'a conseill&#233;, en sillicone, &#224; 10 euros;
Il est top !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

La mouette, je vais abuser de tes comp&#233;tences.

En d&#233;pit de l'absence de synchro, je vais quand m&#234;me craquer (je passerai par mon ancien PC... Tant pis), mais 2 petites questions:
- qu'est ce que tu penses de l'application lecteur MP3? est elle performante? Est ce la m&#234;me chose que celle du P910i? Peut on installer l'application du W950i?
- est ce que les memory stick duo pro 4go fonctionne avec?

merci poru tes r&#233;ponses


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2006)

-On ne peut pas installer le logiciel Walkman 2.0 qui équipe le W950i. Sinon c'est un lecteur MP3 similaire à celui du P910i

-Oui cela fonctionne. Personnellement je n'ai pas testé, mais différents témoignages en attestent.


----------



## SirG (28 Novembre 2006)

Pareil. Je vais franchir le pas et m'en prendre un, malgré l'absence (temporaire, espérons-le) de synchronisation avec MacOS. Au pire, je tenterais de récupérer une version de Parallels ou Virtual PC 7 pour faire çà en émulation sur mon iMac.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

il parait qeu &#231;a foire complet avec VPC7... C'est ce que 'jai lu sur d'autres forum. 

Par contre j'aurai bien voulu installer le logiciel Walkman dessus, comme &#231;a &#231;a m'aurait fait mix des 2 portables que je voulais...


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2006)

Oui VPC 7 c'est pas l'idéal. Déjà qu'avec des softs bien écrit c'est pas génial, mais avec les softs de Sony Ericsson tu oublies...


----------



## facto11 (30 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

1- J'utilise un Tréo 600 qui commence à dépérrir et j'ai craqué dans un premier temps pour un P990i essentiellement pour l'utilisation du carnet d'adresse et l'agenda, *j'ai lu les discussions précédentes,* mais je n'arrive pas récupérer sur mon iMac le carnet dadresse et lagenda.
Quelquun pourrait-il mexpliquer simplement le procédé ?
2- Pour répondre à picsoufr2000 létui du Tréo 600 convient parfaitement
3- Merci


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2006)

Il te faut transférer via bluetooth les vCard au format 2.1

iCal le logiciel est là : iCal


----------



## SirG (30 Novembre 2006)

Arggh! J'ai troué mon porte-feuille. Il ne me reste plus qu'à lire les 181 pages de la notice pour l'utiliser.:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2006)

Félicitations


----------



## picsoufr2000 (1 Décembre 2006)

je ne peut pas lire certaine pas web
il me demande flash player et je ne le trouve pas sur le site


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2006)

Essaie Opéra mini 3.0

http://www.operamini.com/


----------



## picsoufr2000 (1 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Essaie Opéra mini 3.0
> 
> http://www.operamini.com/


 
qu'est opera mini ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2006)

Un navigateur, comme Safari, etc..


----------



## SirG (1 Décembre 2006)

Je galère vraiment pour configurer mon E-mail et ma navigation WLAN. 

Et l'aide sur le support de Sony Ericsson ne correspond pas à mon écran.  

Quant à la notice, elle a dû être faite par quelqu'un qui était fatigué (manque beaucoup d'infos dedans).


----------



## picsoufr2000 (1 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Un navigateur, comme Safari, etc..


j'ai telecharge opera mini mais il ne peut pas s'ouvrir 
est que je peut le suprimer et le re telechager?


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2006)

Oui ..c'est faisable..

Ensuite il faut paramètrer le P990i ( voir manuel) afin qu'il se connecte avec Opéra mini par défaut comme navigateur


----------



## picsoufr2000 (1 Décembre 2006)

mais comment le suprimer et le paramerter avec opera
je suis perdu lol


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2006)

Tu le sélectionne et ensuite la touche c

Dans le P990i tu vas dans l'onglet paramètres ( internet) P122 du manuel


----------



## picsoufr2000 (1 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu le sélectionne et ensuite la touche c
> 
> Dans le P990i tu vas dans l'onglet paramètres ( internet) P122 du manuel


ou je le selectionne
quand je veut le telecherger il me dit " opera mini n'est pas aprouvé
voulez vous continuer ? "


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2006)

Répond oui


----------



## picsoufr2000 (1 Décembre 2006)

il me fo macromedia flash 7 
dur dur la navigation lol


----------



## picsoufr2000 (1 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Répond oui


je n'arrive pas a telecharger flash player pour mobile ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2006)

Tu n'as pas besoin de ça pour utiliser Opéra mini


----------



## picsoufr2000 (3 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu n'as pas besoin de ça pour utiliser Opéra mini


toujour le meme probleme meme sur opera ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2006)

Je pense que tu devrais commencer par prendre le manuel, et le lire tranquillement


----------



## SirG (3 Décembre 2006)

Je dois également avouer que, pourtant habitués avec mon T630, je suis dérouté par le système de fichiers du P990. Et la notice n'est pas là pour rassurer, tant les informations sont très souvent erronées par rapport à ce que l'on a sur l'écran. 

La lourdeur d'utilisation de fonctions simples comme le répertoire déçoit beaucoup.


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2006)

La magie de Symbian et de l'UIQ 3

Tu vas t'habituer, mais il est vrai qu'il faut un certain temps pour s'y faire


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2006)

Bientôt BluePhoneElite 2


----------



## SirG (5 Décembre 2006)

CEla veut dire que l'on pourra enfin synchroniser nos P990 avec MacOSX? En v'là une bonne nouvelle.

Et on télécharge çà quand?:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2006)

Oui attention..

Entre les promesses et la réalité  

Mais bon il y a un espoir ..

Quand ? aucune idée, mais j'irais voir le site régulièrement


----------



## jerry_747 (9 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

désolé si je pose une question déjà posé, mais je désire synchroniser mon P990i avec iSync mais celui-ci dis qu'il n'est pas compatible  

Es qu'il faut rajouter un driver ou autre ? Ou es tout bêtement impossible ?

Merci pour votre aide éventuelle


----------



## dale cooper (9 Décembre 2006)

Hannibal_Lecteur a dit:


> deja tu lis tout le post
> 
> 6 pages, ca devrait aller....





jerry_747 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> désolé si je pose une question déjà posé, mais je désire synchroniser mon P990i avec iSync mais celui-ci dis qu'il n'est pas compatible
> 
> ...



Je cite !... (en fait, maintenant, il y a une dizaine de pages... passionantes)


----------



## SirG (9 Décembre 2006)

Pas de synchronisation pour l'instant sous OSX, mais des espoirs qui se présentent. Il faut reconnaître que la priorité pour les développeurs de softs est (trop?) souvent Windows, au grand dam de l'OS d'Apple.

Wait and see.:mouais:


----------



## vg93179 (9 Décembre 2006)

jerry_747 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> désolé si je pose une question déjà posé, mais je désire synchroniser mon P990i avec iSync mais celui-ci dis qu'il n'est pas compatible
> 
> ...



Là jerry, tu abuses, ce n'est même pas quelques pages que tu avais à parcourir...
En lisant les 3 lignes au dessus, tu aurais pu en déduire que pour le moment, il n'y avait pas de possibilité de synchro.


----------



## regisd (12 Décembre 2006)

Bon j'ai trouv&#233; une solution pour synchroniser mon P990i avec mon Mac.
Mais elle est compliqu&#233; et co&#251;teuse &#224; mettre en place.
1&#8226; il faut  avoir Microsoft Entourage comme logiciel de  gestion de contacts, agenda & mail.
2&#8226; Se cr&#233;er un compte "Exchange Xpress ou Pro" sur le site www.4smartphone.net (c'est payant &#224; l'ann&#233;e)
   (faire toutes les configurations requise pour Entourage et apr&#232;s installation pour Active sync)
3&#8226; Installer sur sont P990 Active Sync (freeware) 
http://www.dataviz.com/solutions/enterpris...sync/index.html
http://www.sonyericsson.com/fun/wxhtml/dow...;products=P990i

Et voila apr&#232;s on peux automatiquement synchroniser Entourage et sont P990 via wifi ou GPRS


----------



## xdumont (14 Décembre 2006)

pouvons nous utilisé le blackberry en  utilisant un réseau interne propre ?


----------



## dale cooper (14 Décembre 2006)

xdumont a dit:


> pouvons nous utilisé le blackberry en  utilisant un réseau interne propre ?



j'ai pas la réponse à ta question...
par contre j'avoue hésiter entre le p990i et un blackberry
hormis le wifi présent sur le sony, je me demande quel est l'achat le plus "intelligent" aujourd'hui
le blackberry pearl est juste superbe et facilement syncro..;
me revoila ds le doute et l'hésitation...


----------



## facto11 (15 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour les P990iens,

Je souhaite me séparer de mon P990i, tout compte fait je nen ai pas l'utilité. Si quelqu'un à une idée.
Merci de votre réponse


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Décembre 2006)

tu pourrais le vendre, par hasard 
Sur Ebay, dans les petites anonces MacG, sur priceminister, etc.


----------



## vg93179 (16 Décembre 2006)

Moi je commence &#224; en trouver l'utilit&#233;... 
Mais il refuse toujours de recevoir mes emails en 3G... alors qu'en wifi pas de pb... pb de connexion au serveur.. 
Je suis sur SFR. 
Une id&#233;e ?


----------



## xdumont (31 Décembre 2006)

pour la sauvegarde du p990i la solution mail2web.com est gratuite

s'incrire sur le site 

télécharger sur le p990i exchange activesync

parametre le soft et lancer la synchronoisation mais j'ai eu des erreur d'horaire en décalage complet en allant sur le site mon calendrier et mes contacts sont là

par contre je n'arrive pas à parametrter ENTOURAGE pour garder mes conctats et mon calendrier sur ma bécane

la synchronisation se fait en wifi vers le routeur

quelqu'un a t il réussi la configuration d'entourage avec mail2web.com ?


----------



## vg93179 (1 Janvier 2007)

Pour 2007, souhaitons tr&#232;s rapidement une synchro int&#233;gr&#233;e &#224; os X pour le P990. 
Exigeons la, m&#234;me.


----------



## FREUD (2 Janvier 2007)

bonsoir, 


Récent possesseur d'un imac, j'utilise parallels pour faire fonctionner mes programmes professionnels sous windows. l'un de ces programme tient un agenda exportable vers microsoft outlook.

je n'ai malheureusement pas réussi à synchroniser sous cet environnement mon p990i sony avec outlook aprèsavoir installé le logiciel livré avec le téléphone.

si quelqu'un peut m'aider 

merci d'avance


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2007)

C'est en effet un problème...pas encore trouvé de solution, ou de sujet qui en parle dans les différents forums qui parlent du P990i...mais je cherche


----------



## arnaud03410 (9 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir 
 j'ai acheté dernierement le P990i sur le site de SFR  et je viens de le recevoir .. Il est superbe mais.... l'unique theme present est celui de SFR et pas celui de SE .
Ayant eu le P800 , le P900 et le P910 , je suis habitué avec l'arborescence de SE et non de SFR ( Qui n'est pas conviviable ) 

Est ce que je peux rebooter mon os ? et repartir de zero avec le theme SE ?

Merci de votre aide 

Arnaud


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

bon courage et adieux la garantie....


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Si tu flashes ton mobiles hors centre SE, tu perds la garantie


----------



## arnaud03410 (10 Janvier 2007)

Merci de ton information la mouette

mais ou est ce que je peux trouver en centre SE agrée ?


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Tu peux trouver un centre sur le site SE

http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=fr&lc=fr&ver=4000&template=ps5&zone=ps


----------



## arnaud03410 (10 Janvier 2007)

merci de ton information 

je viens de prendre contact avec un centre agrée  et il me le flash en generique la semaine prochaine  a l'oeil  

Merci encore , je suis sauvé


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]Bonjour, 

est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me faire suivre le jeu de Golf vinjay Singh qui est livr&#233; avec le t&#233;l&#233;phone, car je l'ai effac&#233; sans le vouloir en r&#233;initialisant le tel.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]est ce que quelqu'un pourrait aussi me donner le num&#233;ro du dernier firmware.


Merci &#224; tous![/FONT]


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Derni&#232;re version:

Version t&#233;l&#233;phone : R9EA001
Version Bluetooth : R5A01
Version Agenda : R4A13
Version CDA (pour les P990i FR France) : R4A01

Le jeux est peut-&#234;tre sur le site SE..


----------



## Larry Croft (10 Janvier 2007)

FREUD a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> 
> Récent possesseur d'un imac, j'utilise parallels pour faire fonctionner mes programmes professionnels sous windows. l'un de ces programme tient un agenda exportable vers microsoft outlook.
> ...



Bonjour,

Parallels est capricieux pour la gestion de l'USB, j'ai eu bien des difficultés avec de nombreux périphériques (notamment une quantité impressionnante de webcams), et souvent, le soft m'indique que le périphérique USB est occupé par OS X, quand bien même il est démonté du système.

Pour ma part, j'utilise actuellement la Beta de VMWare Fusion, qui est bien plus performante que Parallels, en tout cas pour les périphériques : avec le CD de drivers créé par BootCamp dernière version, tu peux même gérer directement l'iSight depuis windows !

Tout ça pour te dire que le problème pourrait bien venir de Paralles et que ta synchro marchera certainement mieux sous Fusion, ou bootCamp, évidemment !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Dernière version:
> 
> Version téléphone : R9EA001
> Version Bluetooth : R5A01
> ...


 
merci pour ces infos... Il n'est donc pas à jour... et je n'y arrive pas (à le remettre à jour). Il ya une grosse différence entre la R7 et la R9?

dernière question: comment classer son répertoire par prénom..? je n'arrive pas à trouver...


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2007)

Oui la version R9 est plus stable et plus rapide.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

Au fait tu l'as remis &#224; jour via un PC?


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2007)

Non via le centre technique agréé SE..

Je voulais investir dans un PC juste pour ça, et finalement je me suis dit que c'était inutile ..

J'attend de voir Leopard, et surtout le iPhone


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

&#231;a change vraiment tout le changement de RAM...

Je comprends les premier acheteurs qui p&#233;taient un fusible, car d&#233;j&#224; que je trouvais la 2&#176; horriblement lente, alors la 1re.......


----------



## The Dude 69 (14 Janvier 2007)

Dernière version:

Version téléphone : R9EA001
Version Bluetooth : R5A01
Version Agenda : R4A13
Version CDA (pour les P990i FR France) : R4A01


----------



## seydou86 (14 Janvier 2007)

bonjours
je vous fait un copier coller d'un suget que jai lancer sur un autre forum mais personne ne ma repondu .
pensez vous que ce telephone correspond a mes attentes ?? 
connaissez vous un autre telephone qui pourrait correspondre ??

coller ===>
bonjours a tous , c'est mon premier topic ici , et surment pas le dernier 
j'aimerai m'acheter un portable dot&#233; de la technologie wifi , afin de me connecter facilement un peut partout ( kan ya le wifi bien sure ) 

1) 
ma premiere question , serai de savoir comment un smartphone affiche une page internet ( par exemple la page Ebay ) 
est ce que qq1 pourrait me montrer une photo de l'affichage des page web ? ( je suis concient que ca varie selon les modele , mais si qq1 peut me montrer . je serait heureux. 

2) 
ensuite , j'aimerai savoir quel smartphone wifi me conseillerai vous ? 
un pas trop gros , qui a un peu de style 

3) 
j'aimerai trouver un smartphone qui se prend bien en main , je suis un adept des sms , et jen envoie beaucoup 

4) 
j'aimerai connaitre les modele de smartphone ayant en une facade ordinaire , petit ecran , et clavier numerique , qui inclus aussi une ouverture comme le Nokia 9300 ( pas de wifi sur ce modele ) 

5) 
budget 400 &#224; 600 euros 

pour conclure , je sais que c'est beaucoup demand&#233; d'un coup , mais je serai ravie que quelque personne puisse m'aiclairer sur ce type de telephone. 
merci , bonne soir&#233;e





........................................ fin du coller


merci encore


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2007)

The Dude 69 a dit:


> Dernière version:
> 
> Version téléphone : R9EA001
> Version Bluetooth : R5A01
> ...



Tu click avec le stylet sur l'icône en haut à droite de " Menu principal" ( 3 ronds bleu un rouge) -> infos système


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour Seydou86 bienvenue sur MacG

1.Pour la page Web







2. le seul que je connaisse, et que j'utilise est le P990i

3. idem

4.idem..

En fait je pense que le P990i te conviendrait  à la lecture de tes questions.


----------



## seydou86 (14 Janvier 2007)

merci beaucoup l'ami , je suis tres content de pouvoir parler avec qq1 qui possede ce modele , du moins , tu sais de quoi tu parle .
je te remercie enormement .
je pense que je vais donc aquerir ce modele .

il n'y a pas trop de probleme pour reconnaitre les connection wifi ??

merci encore

peut ton acceder a tous les site web ?


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2007)

Oui tu peux accéder à tous les sites WEB.

Pour la connexion WiFi c'est très simple aussi , tu sélectionnes "analyser", et tu sélectionnes le spot ouvert


----------



## vg93179 (14 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui tu peux accéder à tous les sites WEB.
> 
> Pour la connexion WiFi c'est très simple aussi , tu sélectionnes "analyser", et tu sélectionnes le spot ouvert



+1

J'en profite pour louer la derniere version du firmware que je viens d'installer  : 
-elle est beaucoup plus réactive !!!! ouf ! 
- elle permet de charger via l'usb et la station d'acceuil ! Cool, j'avais plus de prise à proximité de l'ordi. 
- je vous si y a d'autres trucs plus tard ; je viens juste de l'installer  : et d'ailleurs, quelle facilité en comparaison des maj du P900. 


seydou86, si tu as la patience, l'iphone arrive en fin d'année. Et il promet le meilleur affichage de page web jamais réalisé.


----------



## The Dude 69 (15 Janvier 2007)

Tu click avec le stylet sur l'icône en haut à droite de " Menu principal" ( 3 ronds bleu un rouge) -> infos système.

Bonjour la Mouette, j'ai cherché au niveau de l'écran où je pouvais trouver ces 3 ronds bleu et 1 rouge et bien impossible.
Mon P990I vient de chez SFR. Y-a-t-il un autre moyen d'y arriver ou ai-je mal regardé?
Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

C'est là:


----------



## seydou86 (15 Janvier 2007)

la mouette , jpourrait avoir des foto de page web avec le p990i STP
wanadoo , www.zeturf.com par exemple

merci beaucoup 
merci


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

Voilà:


----------



## OCSY-44 (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un téléphone SONY ERICSSON P990i en évolution de mon ancien P910i. Le souci que je rencontre pour l'instant est qu'il ne sait pas communiquer avec mon mac comme le faisait mon P910i. Il semble au travers des informations que j'ai pu avoir de ci de là que Isync ne sait pas encore faire... Quelqu'un aurai il des informations complémentaires ou contradictoires??

Par avance merci à tous pour l'attention que vous voudrez bien porter à ces quelques ligne et à ma détresse...


----------



## vg93179 (15 Janvier 2007)

tiens la mouette, puisque tu es sollicité, j'en profite pour te demander un truc  :
 Ca va  ?:rateau: 
A part ca, arrive tu à recevoir tes mails via 3G ou GPRS  ?
Je n'y arrive qu'en wifi... 

En 3G ou GPRS, il me dit qu'il y a une erreur dans les parametres du compte de messagerie. 
Je suis sur SFR, et j'ai créé un groupe de messagerie avec SFR GPRS et SFR Email (tout télécharger sur sonyericsson... 

A part ca, le web marche en GPRS ou 3G, comme IM+.... tout sauf les receptions de mail. 
Faut il un abo spécial chez SFR ? JE vois pas pourquoi... 


Une idée ? 

Merci..


----------



## SirG (16 Janvier 2007)

Moi, c'est le contraire. Uniquement en 3G. En fait, tout vient des param&#233;trages, est dans mon cas, une intervention d'un technicien a permis de r&#233;gler le probl&#232;me de ma connexion 3G (pas de la connexion WiFi).

Demande de l'aide &#224; SFR, ils sont l&#224; pour &#231;&#224;. En plus, ils t'appellent pour faire &#231;&#224;.


----------



## facto11 (17 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour la mouette,

J'ai pas tout compris l'intérêt du R7 ou R9 ?

Mon n° de tél  est : R7A001
bluetooth : R4F01
Agenda : R3B01
CDA : R3A01

J'ai l'impression que s'est une ancienne version que puis-je faire pour obtenir la dernière version ?

Merci, bien à toi


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

Sur Mac BootCamp , Windows et le site de Sony Ericsson Update Service ( SEUS) ou un PC ( même adresse) et c'est très simple. 

Sinon un centre technique agréé SE.. 

Va chez ton revendeur, il a peut-être le nécessaire.

Attention si tu as une version opérateur, il est possible que la R9 ne soit pas encore dispo.


----------



## luca74 (18 Janvier 2007)

bonjour à tous,
c'est mon 1er message... je ne suis pas un pros du téléphone...
j'aimerais m'acheter le p990i en pack sfr (199 euros) mais il parait que tout téléphone vendu dans un pack est condamné à etre sfr pendant toute sa vie...
(j'ai appellé un centre SE pour demander une reinitialisation complète de l'OS et on m'a dit que ce n'était pas possible...    ->voir message d'arnaud03410 à page 11)
ça veux dire quoi? je trouve que s'il est déjà parametré pour GSM, SMS, MMS sous sfr c'est plutot bien mais je crois que je ne comprends pas vraiment l'enjeu.

il est preferable de l'acheter hors pack? pourquoi? il est bcq plus cher... 

aidez-moi, please!
merci & ciao!


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, bienvenu sur MacGé  

Si tu quittes SFR tu ne pourras plus utiliser pleinement ton P990i, et les mises à jour du soft son plus rares chez les opérateurs que chez Sony Ericsson.. 

Voilà quelques raisons d'acheter une version nue.


----------



## luca74 (18 Janvier 2007)

ok merci...
mais... concrètement qu'est ce que je ne pourrais as faire avec un téléphone qui vient d'un pack que j'aurais pu faire avec un hors pack?

merci....


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

Ils fonctionnent les deux la même chose dans le cas du P990i


----------



## luca74 (18 Janvier 2007)

donc pourquoi acherter la version nue???
je m'excuse mais je ne comprends pas!
merci encore


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

-Possibilité de l'utiliser avec tout les opérateurs, pas de contrainte liée à l'obligation de rester avec un opérateur alors qu'un autre propose une meilleur offre.
-Interface Sony Ericsson, les modèle opérateur ont parfois des logos différents
-Meilleur revente pour un modèle nu, car pas cantonné à un seul opérateur
-le reste c'est pour les puristes


----------



## luca74 (18 Janvier 2007)

thanks man!


----------



## SirG (18 Janvier 2007)

Quelques inconv&#233;nients aussi:

- pas de visio
- un prix bien plus &#233;lev&#233;

Tant que j'y suis, est-il possible d'ajouter des codecs vid&#233;os pour lire un peu tout? Quid des fonctions GPS?


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

J'ai une version nue et la visio fonctionne parfaitement, mais cela dépends sans doute de l'opérateur et du pays ...


----------



## SirG (18 Janvier 2007)

Apparemment, d'après Orange, cela ne fonctionnerait pas dans mon cas. Mais je n'ai jamais essayé non plus.


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

Avec Orange CH ça fonctionne


----------



## vg93179 (18 Janvier 2007)

avec SFR aussi


----------



## luca74 (19 Janvier 2007)

bonjour bonjour!
mmmm... help!
j'ai quelques dernières questions concernant le p990i...
1. est-il possible d'envoyer des mails avec pièces jointes par wi-fi?
et les pièces jointes peuvent aller jusqu'à quel pois? c'est ça la vrai question. essentiellement moi j'aurai des fichers word + des photos... (word ça marche n'est pas??)
et... on est bien d'accord que puisque je suis en wi-fi je ne dois rien payer à sfr...

2. puis-je aller sur hotmail.com?
3. puis-je parametrer le phone pour qu'il me telecharge mes mails en wi-fi? disons que j'ai un accout chez FREE...

je vous demande ça parce que je suis constamment en mouvement et j'ai besoin de pouvoir accéder à internet et aux mails sans me pointer dans le cyber du coin tout les 2 secondes ni me ruiner avec des options internet proposé par les opérateurs. je préfère me boire tranquillement un café dans un bar avec wi-fi... 

merci encore une fois!
ciao!!


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)

3 fois oui ..

Pour le poids des pi&#232;ces jointes je pense que ce sont les limitations habituelles .. mais franchement je n'en sais rien


----------



## luca74 (19 Janvier 2007)

mais alors c'est genial!
et... on peux y mettre des films dedans? compressé en MPetjenesaispasquoi?


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)

Oui , ici le lien du White paper du P990i ( la bible du P990i en PDF)

White paper ( 2.54 Mo)


----------



## seydou86 (22 Janvier 2007)

bonjours ! on peut mettre des jeux tel dans une psp ???


----------



## La mouette (22 Janvier 2007)

Des jeux de P990i dans la PSP ? non pas possible


----------



## seydou86 (22 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Des jeux de P990i dans la PSP ? non pas possible


 
nan nan , les jeux psp , les telecharger et les passé sur une memory stick pour jouer sur P990i


----------



## La mouette (22 Janvier 2007)

Toujours pas


----------



## SirG (22 Janvier 2007)

Le P990i n'est pas équipé physiquement pour lire un fichier aussi complexe, de façon à l'émuler. C'est comme demander à une 2CV de faire les 24h du Mans.:hein: 

Par contre, je n'ai toujours pas de réponse quant à la possibilité de lire des fichiers vidéos de type mpg, avi ou autres que 3gp et m4p.


----------



## seydou86 (23 Janvier 2007)

quel type de video dans ce telephone ?? Avi ??
je recoit mon P990i demain matin avec une carte 4Go

quelle sont les logiciel qui sont les mieux niveau ...  Navigateur internet , Jeux , Note 

enfin , les logiciel incontournable .


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2007)

J'ai posté plus haut le *White paper * tu trouveras les renseignements concernant les formats compatibles..

Pour le navigateur il y a Opéra mini, et les jeux tu pourras les trouver sur le site Sony Ericsson.


----------



## seydou86 (25 Janvier 2007)

comment faire pour , sur lecran petit ( clapet fermé ) mettre les 4 icone a plat , et non en carré en plein millieu de l'ecran !
merci


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2007)

Pas possible de modifier cette interface , clapet fermé


----------



## seydou86 (25 Janvier 2007)

vu que tu est la ...
connais tu un logiciel gratuit pour transformé des divx en MP4 afin de les mettre dans mon telephone ??

quand je vais sur WEb ( par rapport au wifi ) existe t'il une option pour ne pas etre obliger a chaque fois de decocher "ajuster a l'ecran"

as tu des jeux en telechargement ??


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2007)

Pour l'encodage tu peux utiliser iSquint

Pour le mode pleine écran dans les préférences il doit y avoir l'option à cocher ( plus très sure faudrait que j'aille voir)

Pour les jeux va voir : Mobile 9


----------



## seydou86 (25 Janvier 2007)

msn sur le p990i ?? possible ou reve ??


----------



## vg93179 (25 Janvier 2007)

seydou86 a dit:


> msn sur le p990i ?? possible ou reve ??



possible, avec en prime aim, icq, etc... 
Tout ca sur une petite appli qui s'appelle IM+


----------



## modax (25 Janvier 2007)

j'ai acheter un p990i, mais le probleme c'est que je n'est pas le meme menu que les autre. J'ai enfete un p990i vodafon. Sa me derange vraiment parse que je narive me pas a voire mais fond ecran le stule change completement.C'est moche qoui. Y aurais t'il un moyen de reflasher sa un mode standard


----------



## seydou86 (26 Janvier 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> possible, avec en prime aim, icq, etc...
> Tout ca sur une petite appli qui s'appelle IM+


 

IM+ , encore payant ! nan ?


----------



## vg93179 (26 Janvier 2007)

modax a dit:


> j'ai acheter un p990i, mais le probleme c'est que je n'est pas le meme menu que les autre. J'ai enfete un p990i vodafon. Sa me derange vraiment parse que je narive me pas a voire mais fond ecran le stule change completement.C'est moche qoui. Y aurais t'il un moyen de reflasher sa un mode standard



Bonjour, ca va ? 
Bienvenue ! 
Nous aussi on est content que tu nous rejoigne dans ce forum. 
En plus tu &#233;cris sans faute d'orthographe ! C'est si rare. 
Du coup, on comprend tout tr&#232;s facilement !
Et puis ta question n'a pas du tout de r&#233;ponse dans les quelques pages pr&#233;c&#233;dentes. 
N'h&#233;site pas, nous sommes l&#224; pour &#231;a.


----------



## vg93179 (26 Janvier 2007)

seydou86 a dit:


> IM+ , encore payant ! nan ?



bah oui, y a des gens qui ont travaillé pour le faire... 
Tu l'as eu gratis ton P990 ?


----------



## jececle59 (26 Janvier 2007)

eh voilà un de plus, j'ai craqué pour ce bijou, en fait mon p900 montrait des signes de fatigue. Cela fait maintenant 3 jours que je l'utilise et mon impression est mitigée , je vascille entre admiration technologique et d'un autre côté avoir eu l'impression de mettre des euros à la poubelle. Il est lent mais vraiment lent. upragde du firmware et tout et tout  mais  c'est un veau. A part ça c'est vrai qu'il à une sérieuse longueur d'avance sur la concurrence ! mais j'aurai peut être préféré un peu moins de fonction mais une rapidité accrue. A voir avec les prochaines mises à jour.

Un petit témoignage à chaud. en tout cas ça le fait à cote de mon macpro sur le bureau


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2007)

félicitations pour ton achat


----------



## vleroy (27 Janvier 2007)

Le passage powerbook au macpro rend votre vieille mais oh combien utile PC CARD parfaitement hors d'usage... C'est bien d'être en avance, merci apple. Des fois, c'est pénible: la migration ne tient pas compte de la réalité des marchés!
Bref, le P990i est apparu comme la solution. enfin pouvoir consulter ses e-mails partout!
Mais la prise en main de la bestiole n'est pas aisée. Voilà mes conseils pour se régaler:
1/ Lire toutes les pages des forums!
2/ Oublier le mac deux minutes, et squatter le PC d'un poto
3/ mettre à jour le client R9 (moins de bugs et rapidité accrue)
4/ Appeler son opérateur pour l'option web
5/ idéalement, le wap push mail
Pour les comptes IMAP, c'est le pied (sauf .mac, toujours très long)

PS: si vous avez envie de piètiner l'appareil, massacrer le vendeur, c'est normal...  

Synchro du ical à la mano avec P990ical (merci thierry)
L'export des vcard depuis carnet d'adresses en 2.1 sans pb

isync? N'y comptez pas trop, cela n'arrange ni la pomme qui sort son iphone (kil est bo), ni SE qui vient de racheter symbian

Merci aux posts précédents!!!


----------



## vleroy (28 Janvier 2007)

1/ quand on dit d'aller squatter le Pc du poto, rien ne sert de faire le rebelle sur virtual ou parallel (quoi que bootcamp selon certain fonctionne!), parce que ton port usb, et ben, il veut rien savoir, même mouillé à la langue
2/ tu fais la R9 avant de rentrer tes paramètres, sinon faudra recommencer. Ca efface tout sauf le code pin (enfin une bonne nouvelle)

Si les bugs continuent, attraper le vendeur bien fort, le serrer jusq'obtention d'un remplacement. Sur le premier, je pouvais prendre un appel sur deux, et pour couper la sonnerie, fallait retirer la batterie (astuce gratuite et qui ne mange pas de pain, erfff). Le deuxième no bug après R9

hope it helps!


----------



## vg93179 (28 Janvier 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> 1/
> 2/ tu fais la R9 avant de rentrer tes paramètres, sinon faudra recommencer. Ca efface tout sauf le code pin (enfin une bonne nouvelle)



Si tu fais une sauvegarde du contenu du P990 avant le flashage, tu retrouve après restauration ton P990 comme avant,  avec la version R9


----------



## mister-c (29 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous et bravo pour le forum, j'ai déjà trouvé d'innombrables réponses à mes questions.
Je souhaite acquérir le P990i qui me parait une petite merveille. Et je voudrais l'avoir rapidement, parce que je reviens habiter en France, et j'ai besoin d'un numéro!

Malheureusement, je viens de voir sur les sites d'Orange et de SFR que le P990i n'est plus dispo actuellement... Grrrr

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi? Va-t-il revenir en pack moins cher ? 
(c'est vrai que je pourrais le prendre nu, mais c'est totalement hors budget...)

Ah, et autre petite question:
y a-t-il un skype pour symbian de prévu? Je sais qu'il existe pour pocket PC et Windows Mobile...


----------



## La mouette (29 Janvier 2007)

Bienvenu sur MacGénération.

Pour la disponibilité de chez Orange le mieux est de demander directement à Orange.

En ce qui concerne Skype, j'ai lu, que c'était prévu, mais je n'ai pas de date disponibilité


----------



## vleroy (29 Janvier 2007)

Conseil: va à la fnac, ils sont manifestement livrés sans pb, et propose tous les opérateurs, ce qui n'est pas bien loin des packs
skype sur P990i, cela semble en développement
il existe une solution ego mais en skype out (donc tu payes!)


----------



## paparazzi57 (29 Janvier 2007)

Qui sais parametr&#233; un P990i en wifi sur une livebox?
Une vrais gal&#232;re ce smartphone!!!
j ai eu 2 P800 3 P900 1 P910 pas de stress tous fonctionn&#233; bien sur mac mais avec le P 990i pas moyen de syncronis&#233; Ical et le carnet d adresse suis tr&#233;s d&#233;cu par sony


----------



## Larry Croft (29 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Etant en pleine crise de geekerie, je pense rapidement céder aux charmes du P990, raison pour laquelle je potasse le White Paper proposé par La Mouette quelques posts plus haut.

Page 40, je vois ce paragraphe : 
Apple® iSync
"The latest version of Apple's iSync is supported by P990i. Using BLuetooth, iSync can synchronize Contacts, Calendar and To Do items between P990i and a Mac computer"

Que faut-il en penser ?
Copier/coller malencontreux du white paper du P910 ?
Espoir pour l'avenir ?

Le document date de décembre 2006, quelqu'un saurait-il si iSync était mentionné dans une précédente version ?

Bon, cela dit, si dans les 3 heures qui viennent vous ne m'avez pas convaincu de ne pas le faire, je fonce à la Fnac en sortant du bureau


----------



## mister-c (29 Janvier 2007)

Merci la mouette et Vleroy! 




vleroy a dit:


> il existe une solution ego mais en skype out (donc tu payes!)



C'est quoi cette solution ego dont tu parles? Parce qu'en fait skype sur portable m'intéresse bcp pour téléphoner de l'autre côté de l'océan, au Brésil... Donc en skype out, mais c'est quand même pas trop cher (4,4 centimes la minute, ça reste correct)!


----------



## vleroy (29 Janvier 2007)

http://www.eqo.com/

voila mon petit (désolé c'est eqo et non ego) pour le reste, look car j'ai juste survolé


----------



## vg93179 (29 Janvier 2007)

paparazzi57 a dit:


> Qui sais parametr&#233; un P990i en wifi sur une livebox?
> Une vrais gal&#232;re ce smartphone!!!
> j ai eu 2 P800 3 P900 1 P910 pas de stress tous fonctionn&#233; bien sur mac mais avec le P 990i pas moyen de syncronis&#233; Ical et le carnet d adresse suis tr&#233;s d&#233;cu par sony



Bah dis donc... tu fais quoi avec tes t&#233;l&#233;phones pour en avoir eu autant, tu les oublies dans tes poches de jeans avant de les mettre &#224; la machine &#224; laver. !


----------



## Larry Croft (31 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Avec quelques (longues) heures de retard sur la date pr&#233;vue, j'ai rejoint le club Mac + P990i.

Je n'aurai pas le temps de me pencher s&#233;rieusement sur la b&#234;te avant le week-end, mais voici mes premi&#232;res observations :

- Il est reconnu par le Mac en bluetooth comme pouvant fonctionner avec le carnet d'adresses et l'acc&#232;s r&#233;seau.

- Plus int&#233;ressant : j'ai pu installer PCSuite et surtout *flasher le firmware avec VMWare Fusion sur mon MacBook Pro.*

La suite de mes investigations d&#232;s que possible...


----------



## vg93179 (1 Février 2007)

Larry Croft a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> - Il est reconnu par le Mac en bluetooth comme pouvant fonctionner avec le carnet d'adresses et l'accès réseau.




Avec le carnet d'adresse oui, pas avec isync. Cela permet juste de voir s'afficher "appel entrant" sur le mac quand tu recois un appel, et que itunes fasse pause ou encore le lecteur DVD. 
Mais pas de syncro tes données...


----------



## DOUDOU51 (3 Février 2007)

Premi&#232;re participation au forum....
Bonjour &#224; Tous. 
J'ai fait l'erreur de choisir l'achat d'un sony P990i sans savoir qu'il n'&#233;tait pas compatible avec Isync. J'&#233;tais trop confiant car mon T68i fonctionnait &#224; merveille en synchro.
Par exp&#233;rience, peut-on s'attendre &#224; une mise &#224; jour ? Quand je pose la question &#224; Sony, ceux-ci me r&#233;pondent que je dois m'adresser &#224; Apple......
Moi qui dois g&#233;rer mon carnet d'adresse de mon mac avec 4 autres mac et mon P990i, je rame.
Mais pire encore avec mon agenda qui se synchronisait de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re.
Et si je vous dis que le P990i n'est pas compatible avec mon main libre de voiture (PEIKER), j'ai tout gagn&#233;....  
J'ai m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; pret de changer cette petite merveille, car c'est quand m&#234;me une petite merveille......


----------



## r e m y (3 Février 2007)

Regarde l&#224;: http://www.esato.com/archive/t.php/t-128495 je crois qu'il y a un plugin assurant la compatibilit&#233; iSync de ce t&#233;l&#233;phone


----------



## naas (3 Février 2007)

pour ical


----------



## La mouette (4 Février 2007)

Il n'y a pas de compatibilité avec iSync, juste des softs qui permettent de + ou - synchroniser iCal ( pas via iSync) et le Carnet d'adresses


----------



## DOUDOU51 (4 Février 2007)

Voici une bonne nouvelle et un bon tuyau.
Je viens de t&#233;l&#233;charger l'utilitaire et cela marche bien. 
Une manip &#224; faire et c'est transf&#233;r&#233;....
MERCI ENCORE 
RESTE MAINTENANT "carnet d'adresses"


----------



## La mouette (4 Février 2007)

Merci de prendre un minimum la peine de lire le sujet

Etre nouveau n'excuse pas tout


----------



## DOUDOU51 (4 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Merci de prendre un minimum la peine de lire le sujet
> 
> Etre nouveau n'excuse pas tout



Merci beaucoup pour la le&#231;on, mais , est-ce du &#224; mon mauvais anglais, mais je n'ai rien trouv&#233; &#224; l'adresse que m'a donn&#233; Remy. La seule info &#233;tait que la derni&#232;re version d'Isync etait compatible avec le P990i (chose qui me semble fausse).
J'ai aussi cherch&#233; un (comment dit-on d'ailleurs) plugin permettant la synchro avec adresse et n'ai rien trouv&#233;.
Salutation


----------



## La mouette (4 Février 2007)

Il n'y a pas besoin de plugin pour le carnet d'adresse, il te suffit de transférer les vCard au format 2.1

Ensuite pour iCal il y a ça


----------



## DOUDOU51 (4 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il n'y a pas besoin de plugin pour le carnet d'adresse, il te suffit de transférer les vCard au format 2.1
> 
> Ensuite pour iCal il y a ça



MERCI AINSI QU'A NAAS ET REMY


----------



## jpeg92 (12 Février 2007)

Je viens d'acquerir un P990i et je n'arrive pas a le connecter en usb a mon macbook.
Quand je le connecte, le telephone me demande si je veux me mettre en mode transfert de fichier, je fais oui, mais le mac ne le detecte pas pour autant.

Savez vous pourquoi ?

Sur PC ca marche tres bien.


----------



## La mouette (12 Février 2007)

Essaie ceci: http://magnus.nordlander.tk/technology/sonyericsson-m600i-usb-file-mode-enabler


----------



## jpeg92 (13 Février 2007)

Excellent, ca a march&#233; nikel.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## fredralaimi (14 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Nouveau membre de Mac Génération depuis Madagascar puisque propriétaire du P990+MacBook, je suis bien content d'avoir trouvé ce support qui me semble bien plus efficace que les supports de SE ou Apple !!

J'ai eu successivement le P900 puis P910 qui a buggé vendredi dernier. Il s'est autoformaté, et n'a plus redemarré ! Plus de 700 contacts perdus, dossiers, données dans Handy Expense (code, numéros...), bref, j'en rigole tellement c'est catastrophique ... 

Mes dernieres sauvegardes datent, bref plus rien... Oui je sais, je n'ai qu'à m'en prendre qu'à moi meme

J'ai acheté le P990 hier et je suis dessus depuis presque 24h non-stop

Après avoir lu très attentivement le contenu du forum P990 depuis le premier post de La Mouette du 10/102005, je vous expose donc mon problème

Le réseau GPRS ne sera disponible à Madagascar que dans quelques mois -le 3G n'en parlons pas- les connexions se font donc en Dial Up

Depuis 3 ans donc, je me connecte sur Internet avec mon Mac soit :
- dial up normal avec le téléphone Telecom de mon bureau ou domicile
- soit dial up bluetooth avec le P900 ou 910, en utilisant le modem bluetooth lorsque je suis en déplacement, ce qui est très fréquent

J'ai fait exactement les meme parametrages pour le P990 pour l'utilisation en modem via le bluetooth et je n'arrive pas à me connecter : "no carrier detected..."

La raison serait elle identique à tous ces problèmes de MAJ Apple /SE, et donc le modem bluetooth qui ferait fonctionner le P990 sur le Mac n'est pas listé dans le Mac ?

J'ai fait un essai sur un PC portable du bureau, et en fait le CD PC suite fourni un type de Modem pour rendre la connexion possible :

- SE P990 Bluetooth Modem

Serait ce là l'origne de mon problème ?

Existe t'il une solution pour y remedier très rapidement ? 

En supposant que j'utilise Bootcamp et que j'installe donc PC suite, quid de la gestion de mes mails qui sont sur Mail de Mac?

Je ne sais d'ailleurs par vraiment comment fonctionne le bootcamp

Enfin, est il possible d'installer Handy Day et Handy Expense de mon P910 sur le 990 ?

j'espère que quelqu'un prendra la peine de lire mon pavé...

Mille merci à l'avance, 

Tchux a tous


----------



## Larry Croft (19 Février 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Avec le carnet d'adresse oui, pas avec isync. Cela permet juste de voir s'afficher "appel entrant" sur le mac quand tu recois un appel, et que itunes fasse pause ou encore le lecteur DVD.
> Mais pas de syncro tes donn&#233;es...



Oh oui, je savais bien tout &#231;a...

D'ailleurs, en parlant du carnet d'adresse, une fiche vcf extraite du carnet (gliss&#233;e d&#233;pos&#233;e sur le bureau) et envoy&#233;e en BT dans le t&#233;l&#233;phone est d&#233;clar&#233;e "illisible" par le P990  parce que endommag&#233;e... C'est aga&#231;ant !

EDIT :
Pour rem&#233;dier &#224; &#231;a, il faut s&#233;lectionner le format de vCard 2.1 dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences du Carnet d'Adresses


----------



## vg93179 (20 Février 2007)

Larry Croft a dit:


> Oh oui, je savais bien tout ça...
> 
> D'ailleurs, en parlant du carnet d'adresse, une fiche vcf extraite du carnet (glissée déposée sur le bureau) et envoyée en BT dans le téléphone est déclarée "illisible" par le P990  parce que endommagée... C'est agaçant !
> 
> ...



Bien rattrapé ! C'est déjà marqué dans le fil, dans les pages précédentes, mais ca fait pas de mal de le rappeler !


----------



## azeghore (23 Février 2007)

Bonsoir a tous,

Je suis desespere... 

Quelqu'un sait il si'il est maintenant possible de *voir une page web contenant une animation  flash *(version 6 minimum) sur ce magnifique et anti-ergonomique ;-)  smartphone ???

Ni le navigateur web (de base) ni Opera mini verison 3 ne fonctionnent chez moi :-(
Je ne parle meme pas de flash lite (compatible sur le 900 et 910 mais pas sur le 990...


Bravo Adobe, bravo SE et bravo Symbian,
et vive la france
20/20

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos reponses.


----------



## pattemouille (2 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir,
J'ai une question à poser,pour lire mes messages  avec mon sony éricsson P990i , impossible. 
c'est marqué application fermée Méssagerie
Code du motif user
N° du motif 130.
pourrais tu m'expliqué ce que celà veut dire?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## La mouette (3 Mars 2007)

Tu as plusieurs applications qui tournent en même temps ?


----------



## Mangouste36 (3 Mars 2007)

seydou86 a dit:


> msn sur le p990i ?? possible ou reve ??





va donc sur www.live.com depuis ton P990 et tu auras le portail wap complet avce messenger :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## coralex (11 Mars 2007)

d&#233;sol&#233; je n'ai pas l'habitude des forums mais c'est pour demander un renseignement bie utile : comment &#233;changer des informations avec son mac par wifi et accessoirement aller sur internet de la meme occasion avec son p990i?
je vous pr&#233;viens je m'y connais pas trop et en plus c'est pas pour moi qui n'ait meme pas un mac (mais qui les addorent)
merci d'avance !!


----------



## coralex (11 Mars 2007)

je n'ai pas non plus tres bien comprris comment aller sur msn depuis son portable sans connexion internet ....


----------



## duca57 (20 Mars 2007)

je viens de recevoir un P990
j'avais un nokia E61
je voudrais savoir si je peut instale safari (comme sur nokia)comme navigateur
le meilleur sur mobile 
merci de vos reponse


----------



## Oscar (2 Avril 2007)

Salut,
J'utilise un Treo 600 et je compte le changer. J'h&#233;site entre le nokia e61 (le e61i devrait arriver sous peu) et un P990. Pourrais-tu me donner ton avis sur ces deux machines ?
Merci.


----------



## vg93179 (3 Avril 2007)

Oscar a dit:


> Salut,
> J'utilise un Treo 600 et je compte le changer. J'hésite entre le nokia e61 (le e61i devrait arriver sous peu) et un P990. Pourrais-tu me donner ton avis sur ces deux machines ?
> Merci.



Je connais pas le nokia, mais évite le P990. C'est décidément pas une réussite... (j'ai très souvent envie de le jeter par terre quand il mouline dans le vide...)

Attends l'iphone !


----------



## Oscar (3 Avril 2007)

Merci mais je ne pense pas attendre la fin de l'ann&#233;e pour l'iPhone. Je suis tr&#232;s souvent en d&#233;placement et donc l'envie d'avoir un smartphone performant...
A ce sujet je suis preneur de conseils pour m'aider &#224; choisir un mod&#232;le:&#249;.
A+


----------



## thomoy (3 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite, en utilisation mobile, me connecter au web sur un Macbook en utilisant un P990 comme modem ( en IR, BT ou meme USB ).

Pourriez vous, svp, me dire si cela est faisable en natif ou faut il acquérir un soft dédié.

Un grand merci par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## vg93179 (4 Avril 2007)

Oscar a dit:


> Merci mais je ne pense pas attendre la fin de l'année pour l'iPhone. Je suis très souvent en déplacement et donc l'envie d'avoir un smartphone performant...
> A ce sujet je suis preneur de conseils pour m'aider à choisir un modèle:ù.
> A+



Sincerement, le P990 n'est performant que sur le papier. 
Son extreme lenteur et ses bugs frequents sont ... agacants, en utilisation professionnelle. 

Je ne sais pas quoi te conseiller d'autre par manque de connaissance des autres produits. Mais le tréo marche bien non ?


----------



## La mouette (4 Avril 2007)

Tu as la dernière version du soft , la R9 ?


----------



## Oscar (5 Avril 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Sincerement, le P990 n'est performant que sur le papier.
> Son extreme lenteur et ses bugs frequents sont ... agacants, en utilisation professionnelle.
> 
> Je ne sais pas quoi te conseiller d'autre par manque de connaissance des autres produits. Mais le tréo marche bien non ?



Oui, le Treo marche bien mais avec quelques bugs/blocages qui m'obligent au reset. Je me déplace souvent en Italie pour le business et la réception n'est pas toujours géniale. Et puis j'ai envie de changer et sachant que le Treo 680 n'offre pas de grandes nouveautés en terme de fonctionnalités, je pensais au Nokia e61i qui devrait sortir sous peu en France mais sa taille me fait hésiter.
A+


----------



## vg93179 (6 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu as la dernière version du soft , la R9 ?



La question s'adresse à moi ou à thomoy ? 
Me concernant, j'ai la dernière version oui... c'est mieux qu'en septembre c'est sur, mais c'est pas vraiment ca hein ? !


----------



## facto11 (7 Avril 2007)

Oscar a dit:


> Merci mais je ne pense pas attendre la fin de l'année pour l'iPhone. Je suis très souvent en déplacement et donc l'envie d'avoir un smartphone performant...
> A ce sujet je suis preneur de conseils pour m'aider à choisir un modèle:ù.
> A+



Je suis vendeur du P990i version R9 (jamais servi), j'ai un Tréo 600 (cela me va) et le P990i est trop compliqué pour moi...


----------



## dale cooper (7 Avril 2007)

un prix ?

thx !


----------



## La mouette (7 Avril 2007)

Il y a les petites annonces pour cela. et les MP.Merci


----------



## Cekter (25 Avril 2007)

Bon donc en fait, si on résume, à la lecture des 16 pages ici (ouf) et de plusieurs forums de gsm : il est pas top ce P990... Autant acheter le P910 en fait c'est ça ? 

J'ai lu beaucoup de retour sur non seulement la lenteur du système mais également sur la mauvaise qualité de reception du signal telephonique lui même (en intérieur principalement). 

Et pourtant j'ai aussi lu des retours entousiastes sur cet appareil qui serait vraiment fabuleux...

Alors qui croire ? J'ai envie d'un telephone BT / Wifi (moins indispensable que le BT toutefois) et surtout qui soit aussi un PDA (sans avoir le coté massif des tréo ou du E61 par exemple), mais vu le prix de l'engin je n'ai pas envie de me tromper (ça se comprend je pense  ).

Alors finalement il vaut le coup ou pas ? (sachant que je l'achèterai avec mes points Orange et donc un poil moins cher) Dois je plutot me tourner vers le P910 ? Dois je attendre l'iPhone (mais là ça va etre super dur) ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

le P910i est totalement dépassé, mais super fiable et se synchronise sans difficulté avec un mac...

Le P990i est une super machine, mais pleine de petits bugs enervant et UIQ3 est devenu compliqué, la où le 2 était simple et logique.

je n'aime pas WM, donc je me suis tourné vers symbian et depuis 5 ans, j'ai eu le p800, P910 et enfin le P990i.

Je suis partagé, mais d'un autre coté avec une MS de 4Go, j'ai un condensé de ce que je voulais:
- clavier alpha+numérique
- WIFI efficace (enfin presque)
- un PDA

en fait je lui pardonnerai tout si il se synchronisais avec OSX sans passer par des voies tortueuses...

au fait, regarde sur ebay, car j'ai acheté le mien décembre 376 , avec une facture auchan, soit moins cher qu'avec le renouvellement de mes points et il était nickel.

ça peut valoir le coup


----------



## ROTOTO (28 Avril 2007)

Bonjour tout l'monde.
Y a-t-il une façon simple d'utiliser le P990 comme modem permettant à un macbook de surfer en étant sur la plage loin de toute borne wifi ?
Je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse ni chez Sony, ni chez BOUYGUES.


----------



## yan73 (28 Avril 2007)

Salut

tu peux facilement surfer grâce à ton P990 via le réseau 3G si le secteur concerné capte cette fréquence et à défaut il te restera le GPRS, mais beaucoup plus lent.

Voila, pour les modalités fait une recherche sur le forum pour te connecter en 3G ou GPRS il y a des scripts tout fait pour la 3G via bluetooth, pour le GPRS, c'est facile tu crée une nouvelle connexion via bluetooth ( attention gourmand en batterie !)

En espérant t'apporter l'aide souhaité

@+


----------



## yan73 (28 Avril 2007)

bouhbouh a dit:


> le P910i est totalement dépassé, mais super fiable et se synchronise sans difficulté avec un mac...
> 
> .../....



Bah pas si dépassé que ça vu qu'il se synchronise facilement au mac via isync et sans bidouille...

c'est vrai qu'il n' a pas la 3G ( mais pas disponible non plus sur 70% du territoire Français)
pas Edge ( mais une utile surtout pour se connecter au net) et pas Wifi, mais ton mac lui l'est et vu que tu as un macbook ! 

Pour le reste il a tout comme le 990 ( sauf la radio)


@+


----------



## ROTOTO (28 Avril 2007)

Merci Yan

Tu sais où on on peut trouver le script de connexion ?
A+


----------



## yan73 (28 Avril 2007)

Salut

Je crois que je l'avais trouvé en lisant ce fil de discussion ( je sais ça fait beaucoup 16 pages et des poussières à lire pour trouver un malheureux lien pour un script 3G bluetooth)

t'es chez sfr ou orange ? car je crois que j'ai archivé un.zip ( pour orange 3G/Bluetooth) sur un dd externe de ce script et à l'occase je te l'enverrais par mel si tu ne l'as pas retrouvé d'ici là via une recherche sur le forum ou google.

bon courage

@+


----------



## facto11 (6 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il y a les petites annonces pour cela. et les MP.Merci



J'ai pass&#233; une annonce sur le site macg.co, merci La Mouette...


----------



## ROTOTO (12 Mai 2007)

yan73 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je crois que je l'avais trouvé en lisant ce fil de discussion ( je sais ça fait beaucoup 16 pages et des poussières à lire pour trouver un malheureux lien pour un script 3G bluetooth)
> 
> ...


Rebonjour

Pour r&#233;pondre (tardivement) &#224; ta question Yan, je suis chez Bouygues.
Je n'ai toujours pas r&#233;solu mon pb de script permettant d'utiliser le P-990 comme acces internet pour mon mac portable. Pourrais-tu m'aider &#224; avancer ?
A+


----------



## Spinout (19 Mai 2007)

Salut,

J'ai un P990i depuis novembre... mais je viens d'acquérir mon premier Mac et la syncro de l'agenda et des données de contact me posent un sérieux problème...
J'ai cherché sur différents forums, et sites y relatifs, mais toutes les infos ont l'air d'être obsolètes!!!
Une victime antérieure pourrait-elle venir à mos secours?
Merci
Spin


----------



## vg93179 (19 Mai 2007)

Spinout a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un P990i depuis novembre... mais je viens d'acquérir mon premier Mac et la syncro de l'agenda et des données de contact me posent un sérieux problème...
> J'ai cherché sur différents forums, et sites y relatifs, mais toutes les infos ont l'air d'être obsolètes!!!
> ...




Commence par lire ce fil !


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2007)

Spinout a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un P990i depuis novembre... mais je viens d'acquérir mon premier Mac et la syncro de l'agenda et des données de contact me posent un sérieux problème...
> J'ai cherché sur différents forums, et sites y relatifs, mais toutes les infos ont l'air d'être obsolètes!!!
> ...



Bienvenue sur MacGé.

Il y a beaucoup d'info dans ce sujet qui pourront t'être utile, et résoudront peut-être ton problème.


----------



## Lepeer (20 Mai 2007)

En résumé:
Pas de support iSync pour le P990, même par plug-in extérieur
- Pour les contacts, transfert pas Bluetooth de tes contacts dans un sens ou dans l'autre, bien choisir dans les préférences du Carnet d'adresses format de vCard 2.1 (pas de photos des contacts - à envoyer séparément et à réattribuer manuellement dans le P990)
- Pour les calendriers, il y a une synchro possible par un soft: http://www.girard.li/thierry/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=56&Itemid=42 

Voili voilà...


----------



## Lepeer (20 Mai 2007)

ROTOTO a dit:


> Rebonjour
> 
> Pour répondre (tardivement) à ta question Yan, je suis chez Bouygues.
> Je n'ai toujours pas résolu mon pb de script permettant d'utiliser le P-990 comme acces internet pour mon mac portable. Pourrais-tu m'aider à avancer ?
> A+



Tu as essayé les scripts de http://www.taniwha.org.uk/ ?
Pour moi, les scripts Sony Ericsson 3G fonctionnent, en tous cas...


----------



## Spinout (20 Mai 2007)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses...
J'ai téléchargé l'application, mais cela ne semble pas arranger mes bidons. J'essaierai encore demain...

Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà entendu quoique ce soit sur un éventuel upgrade de iSync pour autoriser la prise en charge du P990? Sinon, il faudra leur dire d'ypenser.

A+

Spin


----------



## La mouette (21 Mai 2007)

ça fait 17 pages qu'on en parle


----------



## Spinout (21 Mai 2007)

Je souhaiterai savoir si tu as gardé ton SE ou tu as changé d'ordi?
Je voyage bcp et la situation est intenable... Nokia N-series est-il compatible?

Spin


----------



## Cortophil (12 Juin 2007)

Salut à tous
Encore un qui s'est fait avoir en changeant son P910i dans l'urgence (écran naze) et qui aimerait récupérer ses contacts de son PWB G4 sur ce nouveau superbe mais ch.... produit qu'est le P990i
Si quelqu'un a une super idée je suis preneur
A+
Corto phil


----------



## vg93179 (13 Juin 2007)

Cortophil a dit:


> Salut à tous
> Encore un qui s'est fait avoir en changeant son P910i dans l'urgence (écran naze) et qui aimerait récupérer ses contacts de son PWB G4 sur ce nouveau superbe mais ch.... produit qu'est le P990i
> Si quelqu'un a une super idée je suis preneur
> A+
> Corto phil



Bonjour ! 

Tu sais, tu aurais pu lire les quelques pages de ce fil...et trouver la réponse à ta question... 
Surtout que la solution est simple dans ton cas... 
Je te laisse chercher


----------



## vleroy (24 Juin 2007)

Comme tous, le P990i était tentant comme solution d'attente de l'iphone. On passe le prix, les bugs, l'autonomie très faible du smartphone... Bref, pour les petits nomades, les solutions push ou solutions mails de leurs fournisseurs permettaient de suivre vaguement l'information pendant le déplacement.

Comme tous, la volonté de se servir du P990i comme modem est énorme, ce d'autant que cela représente la vraie solution mobile quand couplée à un MB ou un MBP.

Par hasard, je lis un post sur mac bidouille sur launch2net. http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/231/

C'est enfin la solution que je cherchai: *aucun paramétrage, connecté en trois minutes, un débit de folie.*

Seul problème rencontré, et donc conseil, éteignez les autres bluetooth pour économiser les ports...

Reste le prix, mais à 75, enfin une vraie mobilité. Et qui à mon avis servira avec d'autres tél! La version démo permet dix connections gratuites afin de le tester pleinement.

Bravo.


----------



## seydou86 (10 Juillet 2007)

Il y a les petites annonces


----------



## Tyler (16 Juillet 2007)

Par ici les amis :love:  

http://my-symbian.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33135


----------



## La mouette (16 Juillet 2007)

Attention il faut la dernière version du firmware du P990i

soit: *R9G007*


----------



## vg93179 (18 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Attention il faut la dernière version du firmware du P990i
> 
> soit: *R9G007*



Ouais, avec le mien ca fonctionne pas... j'ai une version du fw antérieure. `
Il ajoute bien le P990 à isync (ca fait tout drole apres tout ce temps) mais refuse de synchro... 

Elle date de quand cette maj du fw, elle est récente non ? je l'avais pas vu ... dès que je rentre de vacances, je fais tout ca..


----------



## La mouette (18 Juillet 2007)

Je ne connaît pas la date exacte de sortie dsl, mais il y a moins d'un mois.


----------



## vg93179 (19 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je ne connaît pas la date exacte de sortie dsl, mais il y a moins d'un mois.



moins d'un mois, j'ai pas fait ! 
je fais ca ce soir...


----------



## Caza (25 Juillet 2007)

Je viens d'en acquérir un et au bout de quelques semaines d'utilisation, en suis particulièrement satisfait.

Avec le soft de Girard et la manip par BT pour les contacts, la synchronisation est impeccable, même si un peu fastidieuse.


----------



## canibal (25 Juillet 2007)

la nouvelle version est officiellement distribu&#233;e sur l'update service depuis dimanche....


effectivement &#231;a fonctionne sur 

->imac intel Core 2 duo
->Mac Mini 1.42 PPC G4
->PB 1,5 PPC G4

Tous sous tiger

Avec R9G007

Synchro Contact + Mail + Calendar sans trop de soucis....

M&#234;me si perso j'ai un exhcnage qui g&#232;re la synchro tout seul, au moins j'ai test&#233; 

Bonne soir&#233;e


----------



## hawkins (27 Juillet 2007)

Salut,
j'ai des questions, jai ce telephone et meme sous windows (j'ai un mac book pro) quand je lance le logiciel, j'ai un message d'erreur comme quoi y a pas d'adresse valide, alors je comprend po trop, comment qu'on fait ?
et sinon, question encore plsu bête, qu'est ce exactement le black berry ?


----------



## ADEMAN2005 (17 Août 2007)

bonjour a vous 

je n arrive pas à installer le plug sur mon mac .. il dit qu il faut installer la derniere version de isync mais c celle que j ai ..  

j ai un mac book pro intel core duo ... 
pensez vous que c parceque je n ai pas le intel core 2 duo ?

pourriez vous me donner le chemin pour d/l le blackberry pour le p990i.
merci 11000000fois..
peace


----------



## SirG (17 Août 2007)

Sauf erreur de ma part, les MacBook Pro sont tous équipés de Core2Duo. Seuls les les premiers iMac équipés Intel (comme le mien) sont motorisés par des CoreDuo. D'ailleurs, il n'y a pas vraiment de différences.


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2007)

Et le plugin ne fait pas distinction entre processeurs


----------



## Caza (17 Août 2007)

Voici le lien pour arriver  sur la page consacrée au BB chez SE France.

En ce qui concerne le plug-in officiel, il a été retiré de la page SE ? Je n'arrive plus à le retrouver.


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2007)

Je l'ai mis : ici


----------



## vg93179 (19 Août 2007)

j'ai enfin eu le temps de me mettre sur cette syncro... 
Et ben y a que la syncro du calendrier qui marche ... (si je coche &#233;galement les contacts, ca crash et fait red&#233;marrer le P990... 
J'ai uprgrad&#233; le Fw, sans restaurer via l'utilitaire, mais rien n'y fait... 
flute flute flute


----------



## Caza (29 Août 2007)

Merci à la Mouette pour le plug-in ... dont la version 1.06 fonctionne alors que la 1.07 plante systématiquement ...


----------



## Lepeer (29 Août 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, les MacBook Pro sont tous équipés de Core2Duo. Seuls les les premiers iMac équipés Intel (comme le mien) sont motorisés par des CoreDuo. D'ailleurs, il n'y a pas vraiment de différences.



Mais ça c'est dingue! J'ai le seul MacBookPro 17 avec un CoreDuo?  
(je pense que tu te trompes! )


----------



## Lepeer (29 Août 2007)

Caza a dit:


> Merci à la Mouette pour le plug-in ... dont la version 1.06 fonctionne alors que la 1.07 plante systématiquement ...



Chez moi le 1.07 fonctionne très bien, à part qu'il ne synchronise pas les événements créés sur le téléphone. Pour le reste ça roule... A part qu'arriver à une première synchro complète a été fastidieux, mais une fois arrivé là, c'est bon, il ne synchronise plus que les changements!


----------



## vg93179 (30 Août 2007)

Lepeer a dit:


> Chez moi le 1.07 fonctionne très bien, à part qu'il ne synchronise pas les événements créés sur le téléphone. Pour le reste ça roule... A part qu'arriver à une première synchro complète a été fastidieux, mais une fois arrivé là, c'est bon, il ne synchronise plus que les changements!



et t'as fait comment au final ? 
Moi j'ai pas réussi ..


----------



## Lepeer (30 Août 2007)

J'ai commencé par ne synchroniser que les calendriers.

Puis j'ai créé un groupe dans mon carnet d'adresses, le seul synchronisé.
Et j'y ai ajouté tous mes contacts, mais par petits groupes, avec chaque fois une synchro entre...

Bien faire attention que le téléphone ne soit jumelé avec rien d'autre, et que le mode veille BlueTooth ne soit pas coché dans les prefs BT du tel...

Et j'avais également effacé tout le répertoire et tous les événements du tel avant de choisir dans iSync d'effacer les données du tel et d'y mettre les données de l'ordinateur.

J'avais fait un reset complet du tel, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ça avait changé qqch, à part que c'est super-chiant, il faut retélécharger la langue française, et toutes les prefs, quelles qu'elles soient, sont perdues. Bref, c'est fastidieux, la prochaine fois, ce sera mon dernier recours!

Il ne me reste que quelques problèmes, mais ils semblent inhérents au plug-in:
- Au niveau calendrier, ce qui est modifié ou ajouté sur le tel ne se synchronise pas
- Les événement "journée" d'Ical deviennent des rendez-vous d'une heure à 13 ou 14h

Par contre, le lien avec le carnet d'adresse est super, on peut enfin envoyer et recevoir des sms à partir de là, et les photos de contact se transfèrent.

Voilà, j'espère que ça aidera


----------

